# Regula Tuning New Bodykit.....am I the first to have????



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok so I know that I've seen some TT's on here with the first version Regula Tuning put out and to be different I ordered their GTRS kit http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250791171370&viewitem= and I've been looking around and cant find a single picture of a TT with this on......I really don't think I'm the first one to get it in the states but the fact I cant find anyone with it...I am starting to think so....and the reason I chose those kit was that I wanted to stay some what moderate and not get anything to ricey or have it looking like something stupid out of one of the fast and furious movies.....but go ahead give me some feedback I know theres a bunch of you with your opinions haha :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

there is a thread on audifreaks.com about it.

http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1628&highlight=Regula+tuning&page=10


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats not the same kit ...thats regulas first version......I've seen it before....click on the hyper link up top thats the version I got the sides are different and so is the front


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Yeah that thread above is the first version of that kit. personally I like the first kit rear gen 2 sides and front but thats me.

That kit is pretty serious and I too tried to find other pix. U can't even go to Regula.de and see it on their site so its pretty safe to say this is a very early new kit. You'll have to give us a run down on the kit's fitment. 

cant wait to see it on your car!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

where can I get those LED Tails from


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

No I know exactly what you mean! I def like the first kits rear better and I know they were willing to do that but I wanted something different and well it def is haha it left Frankfurt today finally ...ordered it march 23rd so within the next 15 days it will be here and ill be getting it painted and professionally installed....regula insists it bolts right on no modifications necessary but we all know how that can be...haha im sure my bodyshop bill will reflect it....oh and I have a handmade spoiler im adding as well the owner before me got it but never had it put on came straight from germany pretty much just looks like the 3.2 extension......also just did the ST coilover group buy have those sitting downstairs till I pick up a skidplate and new bushings and sway bar ends and ball joints....getting it ready for all the shows this summer! :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> where can I get those LED Tails from


 ive seen them before on one of the many TT parts sites but I know they have ones close to them on ebay as stupid as that sounds


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Too MK2RS for me, but then that's the obvious point of that kit. Not ricey, but also not a smooth transition either. IMO, lessens the look of both the MK1 and the RS. But your money, your car, your decision. 

cheers.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for your opinion I don't expect everyone to love it haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not bad. I cant wait to see how it looks installed


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks man.....yeah im still not positive how i want to paint it up but once it gets here ill figure it out


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it will all come together once you can visualize it


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats what I'm hoping for just wish I had some spacers for the stupid winter wheels I have on.....looks like an ugly gokart with the wheels all inside the wheel wells


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

if notouriouszig doesnt buy my spacers this summer ill let you know. He has dibs tho


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

he just bought my votex kit! pretty cool kid ....was just here a few days ago


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I cant wait to see it on. I dont want to help tho:laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

hahahahahahaha lmfao


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> where can I get those LED Tails from


TMTuning.com


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

i love that ebay front lip, but like the rear of the one off their website.

hope you get it on, would love to see it!


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

can you post pictures when you get it so we can see delivered quality? hell do a build thread.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

As soon as i get it here ill take pictures so everyone can see how it comes then ill take pics along the way and when its on.....im severely anxious haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> can you post pictures when you get it so we can see delivered quality? hell do a build thread.


Build thread. Do it.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

...still a noob sorta....build thread?*


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I cant wait to see it on. I dont want to help tho:laugh:


and the truth comes out....


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Bahahahahaha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> and the truth comes out....


With the gluing part at least:laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

ohhhh come on help a friend out hahaha arent we all supposed to dub it up anyway>? hell id help if i lived close enough........


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I don't want to screw it up tho lol. Then I get partial blame as well


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

320hpBlackTT said:


> ...still a noob sorta....build thread?*


are you asking what a build thread is?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Very true played and yes tavern I mean I have an idea but I'm still new to all this forum crap


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

basicly its a thread like this one but you take pictures of every thing you do. and keep us informed on the progress of the project. including the mistakes cause we all make them. its less back and forth more somthing to opcorn: and drool too. its also a good place to ask questions if you get stuck.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

That's pretty much What I thought it was won't be really any work that I'm doing but more or less the body shop


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

320hpBlackTT said:


> That's pretty much What I thought it was won't be really any work that I'm doing but more or less the body shop


oh well. you can always get pics at the body shop :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> the body shop


 I will tell you just what I told zig. Drywall screws and bondo:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Oh and lots of 99 cent walmart spray paint


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

well i was going to use duct tape and house door hinges to make my lambo doors :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've got some ply wood and a couple 2X4s in the garage if anyone wants me to make em a sweet spoiler. I smell a group buy..


V-Techhhhhh!! :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

if you have some sweet carbon fiber looking stickers to put on the wood im totally in :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> if you have some sweet carbon fiber looking stickers to put on the wood im totally in :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Lol, as a matter of fact I do!


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

I can't wait to see how it fits. You haven't come across just the rear bumper for sale, have you?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't wait either its killing me! I know if u email them they will sell you whatever piece you want


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Are you able to track it? With any luck, the kit could show up before the weekend... 

Thanks for the info, I went on their site and shot them a message.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This escalated quickly.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

haha.....well yeah i can track it but i dont know that ill be seeing it for another 2 weeks....ugh fml Class: Priority Mail International Parcels
Service(s): International Parcels
Status: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.



Track and Confirm 

Enter Label/Receipt Number. 

Enter Label / Receipt Number.




Detailed Results:

Bullet Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Bullet Foreign International Dispatch, April 05, 2011, 12:47 am, FRANKFURT/FLUGHAFEN, GERMANY
Bullet Foreign Acceptance, April 01, 2011, 4:30 pm, GERMANY


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

terribleein said:


> Are you able to track it? With any luck, the kit could show up before the weekend...
> 
> Thanks for the info, I went on their site and shot them a message.


and anytime :thumbup:


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Also, have you seen any shots of the rear with an American plate mounted in the provided space for a Euro plate?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

This thread has a guy who is installing the same kit. You can see some of the issues he's worked around.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> This thread has a guy who is installing the same kit. You can see some of the issues he's worked around.


I like the build he did. The only thing I don't like about that kit is the damn grill! If that bumper had a real RS4 grill, I'd be in Mexico right now selling a kidney so I could buy one.:wave:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

20v master said:


> This thread has a guy who is installing the same kit. You can see some of the issues he's worked around.


 I'm looking at it from my phone and it doesn't appear he has to work around anything unless he has a front mount....but I don't know how you found that but thanks a lot it'll be interesting to see what he does.......damnit I never thought about the license plate..........panicking? Umm yeah


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I'm looking at it from my phone and it doesn't appear he has to work around anything unless he has a front mount....but I don't know how you found that but thanks a lot it'll be interesting to see what he does.......damnit I never thought about the license plate..........panicking? Umm yeah


Id like to retract this statement now that im on a computer it looks like it was nothing to serious....but the messed up f u c k e d up rear bumper would really piss me off and that was shipping from germany to london hell i can only imagine what horror lies ahead of me  this whole rear license plate thing has me super worried as well....ffffffaaack


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Id like to retract this statement now that im on a computer it looks like it was nothing to serious....but the messed up f u c k e d up rear bumper would really piss me off and that was shipping from germany to london hell i can only imagine what horror lies ahead of me  this whole rear license plate thing has me super worried as well....ffffffaaack


I've had parts shipped from germany before with fedex and had no problem and no damage. I'm sure you'll be fine.
Just dont run a rear plate:laugh:, but seriously mount a euro plate and euro plate holder and mount the pa plate on top. 
This is a picture of how my buddy runs all of his cars


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

If it were me, I'd find some strong magnets and glue them to the inside of the bumper. Then glue some felt on the back of your license plate so it doesn't scratch the paint. I wouldn't want to drill holes in that bumper. It also makes it nice and clean to take pics. You can just remove it whenever you want. That's my plan.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I SEVERELY do not like the pa plate over the euro hahaha :thumbdown: but i might have them make a slit in the rear bumper so i can slide the bottom of the plate down and still mount it in that spot.....FML GD Euro's


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well then just stick your plate in the back window and call it a day:thumbup:
Or make a mount that screws into the rear tow hook and is removable


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I SEVERELY do not like the pa plate over the euro hahaha :thumbdown: but i might have them make a slit in the rear bumper so i can slide the bottom of the plate down and still mount it in that spot.....FML GD Euro's


Agreed, that looks terrible.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

these are not bad ideas.....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Magnets Bra!:wave: find some old speakers and get to pulling them apart. Nothing is cleaner than no screw holes or fastener of any kind. You can pull the plates off whenever you want.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Magnets Bra!:wave: find some old speakers and get to pulling them apart. Nothing is cleaner than no screw holes or fastener of any kind. You can pull the plates off whenever you want.


we will see i love the idea but....i do have a bad habit for cruising at 145+ and i dont want it to fly off and be left behind haha


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> we will see i love the idea but....i do have a bad habit for cruising at 145+ and i dont want it to fly off and be left behind haha


Not to worry....the kit will fly off at 100 , so you'll have plenty of warning before you loose the plate.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

didnt i tell you? i just plan on stripping the exterior and rocking the naked look :banghead:


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

I've been playing email tag with the company and I found out the complete kit is about 3cm lower than the original kit. That means I can run the rear bumper and it wouldn't look too out of place, if at all. I'm still debating on the sideskirts, but I'm not too sure about the front bumper yet (It's a bit too busy for my taste).

I also asked him if he has had any American customers with the GTRS kit run an American plate. I don't think it'd be a deal breaker, but it'd be nice to know if I have to do any additional fabrication. I'm pretty stoked on the bumper though, I can't wait for yours to come in... Guinea pig! :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> we will see i love the idea but....i do have a bad habit for cruising at 145+ and i dont want it to fly off and be left behind haha


Have you ever seen someone with it done. You almost can't remove the plates by hand. Wind at high speeds won't take em off.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

thats awesome you gotta let me know what they say im actually almost positive stateside ill be the first.....scary thought....and no ive never seen anyone with the magnets sooooooo lol i guess we will see


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

I know of one that tried ordering it one it took a long time then it was broken in shipping and they sent another and the same thing so they said screw it....

but there are some out there


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah ive heard that with the previous regula kit and im worried about it myself but yeah i still havent found anyone in the states with the kit....alot of people with the previous kit but not mine


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Survey says...

You'll be chopping up the rear bumper to run our US plates!

Just kidding. The email just came, Regula Tuning confirmed our plates will fit no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

terribleein said:


> Survey says...
> 
> You'll be chopping up the rear bumper to run our US plates!
> 
> Just kidding. The email just came, Regula Tuning confirmed our plates will fit no problem. :thumbup:


You just gave me a heart attack in class......judging by what they've told me it should be here between the 15th and the 20th almost a month after they took my money


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

320hpBlackTT said:


> You just gave me a heart attack in class......judging by what they've told me it should be here between the 15th and the 20th almost a month after they took my money


You realize it's coming from Germany right? This isn't just a state-state order. Things take time, especially a full kit.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats good considering the size. I found that a month it standard for shipping across the pond.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> You realize it's coming from Germany right? This isn't just a state-state order. Things take time, especially a full kit.


Yeah I know im just pissed because they told me three times it would only take 12-16 days from the day of purchase to be at my door.....ive gotten 2 things from hong kong I ordered the same day and that s h I t is probably radioactive lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

12-16 business days?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

yes.....12-16 business days.....and the tracking shows that they only got it to the post office on april 5th......this is why im pissed $1100 and 3 confirmations that within 12-16 business days of purchase it would be at my door and its pretty evident it wont be


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Patience, young grasshoppa'. A month isn't too long, it takes roughly two weeks to freight ship something from the left coast to the right coast. Getting something to Canada-land from here is even worse, I've had packages sit in customs for over two weeks doing nothing.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

:facepalm: I'm gonna slit my throat by the end of this haha I'm just gonna sell off all my stock pieces so by the time it gets here itll be ready to be put on :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Can any someone photoshop those pics and make the car black please? I just found out that my tax refund is gonna be nice this year:thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

So I got it in today!!!! It showed up at my door in nothing but bubble wrap.... you know your shipping something from f u c k i n g germany to the states and you dont even box it up or put it in a crate? :banghead: :screwy: ....luckily its undamaged some how.....but heres pics


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Get it on now.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

as soon as i get the money together ha


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

What is it made out of? I couldn't exactly tell from their description.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

dogger said:


> What is it made out of? I couldn't exactly tell from their description.


Fiberglass


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you paint your wall to match the kit??


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Did you paint your wall to match the kit??


HAHA didnt notice that till just now hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

bubble wrap only, maybe that's the key to safe shipping. they can see what it is so are less likely to just throw it on a truck or in the belly of a plane.

cheers.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Fiberglass


Figured it was at that cheap price. They are lucky it didn't get damaged in shipping.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> bubble wrap only, maybe that's the key to safe shipping. they can see what it is so are less likely to just throw it on a truck or in the belly of a plane.
> 
> cheers.


Haha apparently i damn near blew a gasket when it got here ugh


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

dogger said:


> Figured it was at that cheap price. They are lucky it didn't get damaged in shipping.


well its not exactly what they call fiberglass its some combo of things that makes it flexible...but it really just seems like regular fiberglass but regardless it wasnt cheap haha i mean if you compare it to some of reigers kits and some of the other "high end" kits then its cheap compared to them i even saw one for 7 grand....:screwy: honestly thats just ****ing retarded.......the sad part was is alot of those expensive kits still look like ass and alot of the kits i see here on vortex are just the cheap ones that you can pick up for 4-800 and its that plastic crap.....they are so lucky it didnt get damaged because i was honestly about ready to rip someone a new ******* german style


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

A full body kit for that price is cheap or lets say inexpensive. Fiberglass is typically used for cheaper bodykits because the tooling cost is much lower than ABS or urethane. Tooling for plastic injected molds can be as much as 4x the cost of tooling for fiberglass. The molds have to be much stronger to withstand the pressure and they have to account for 1% material shrinkage so the plug has to be stretched as well. 

My urethane vendor makes a Gallardo front bumper that cost $20k to build the plug and mold. 

The quality looks good in the pics. Hopefully it fits well too. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

It's possible it shipped in a container and then they just took it out to ship to your local depot.. regardless you're lucky it arrived in good shape


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> as soon as i get the money together ha


Well then come out to the gtg this saturday if its nice. That way I can see the before and after :thumbup:


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

I think you should get really bored and test fit the rear bumper soon.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with shipping it like that. Kinda scary, but as you can see Nothings damaged. That material should hold up pretty well. Since they ship all of their kits like that, safe to say that it's a pretty safe and cost effective way to ship.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

still scary as hell....ive heard of a few people who ordered regula kits for their car and it came all fu ck ed up i know one guy that sent back 3 kits before they finally got one to him intact :screwy: its not exactly safe haha safe would be in crates or at least boxes it just takes the wrong employee to mess it up or **** in the truck to fall on it.....


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

oh just got an estimate and to get everything painted and put on im looking at $1760 and thats with only estimating that fitment will only take 2 hours......FML lol i knew it would be close to this in the beginning but was hoping for something else haha :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> oh just got an estimate and to get everything painted and put on im looking at $1760 and thats with only estimating that fitment will only take 2 hours......FML lol i knew it would be close to this in the beginning but was hoping for something else haha :banghead:


Gotta pay to play


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds right, I paid 1800 for mine to get painted and installed


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

What'd you expect? $200 a bumper?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like its time for you to do your own prep and fitting. Thats my plan.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> What'd you expect? $200 a bumper?


oh come on now im not a complete cheap bastard....no i was just secretly hoping it would be closer to 1500....you know like 550 600 to paint and well was hoping labor and materials would be less than 1000....thats what i was hoping but i knew it would cost around 2g.....as i clearly said haha i was just hoping it would be less :facepalm:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

i was actually thinking about getting it fitted drilling the necessary holes across the top and wherever else getting the pieces painted then trying to do it myself....but i didnt pay 10k for my car to just take the cheap way and hope that i can put it all on without ****ing it up....so im going to do it the right way  afterall id be awfully embarrassed to show up at h20 or waterfest with a ****ed up lookin TT :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Sounds right, I paid 1800 for mine to get painted and installed


what kit do you have?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


>



Mhmmm sexy haha where are you from? :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

The Audi is in AZ right now getting a new engine, 2.0 with a fully built AEB head.. now stop star gazing and test fit that kit


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> The Audi is in AZ right now getting a new engine, 2.0 with a fully built AEB head.. now stop star gazing and test fit that kit



nice!!! haha its sitting in the garage till may 9th when i run it to the bodyshop and having them do everything....as much as id like to rip off everything and test fit i just dont have the time haha


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well the front takes 15 to 20 min to take off the, the sides are a B!TCH and don't know the rear as mine is a lip - well sort of


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

well the new front end from regula doesnt have any holes on the top yet so once its all bolted in you can drill and fit it snug....soooo its kinda pointless lol i got to see pics of one a guy test fitted last month in london and he said it went really easy


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well when ever you start working on it when you get to the sides its best to have the whole car up in the air, and get ready to have fun.. The sides took as long as both the front and rear for my kit, and I had to cut the lower section on the rear bumper as well to fit the lip


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> well when ever you start working on it when you get to the sides its best to have the whole car up in the air, and get ready to have fun.. The sides took as long as both the front and rear for my kit, and I had to cut the lower section on the rear bumper as well to fit the lip


Yuck luckily the bodyshop will be doing it haha i hate body work and i know id flip **** and break stuff if i did it haha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Got my ex.../friend to agree to a photoshoot in june..... opcorn:
















Anyone else half as excited as me to get my bodykit on? HAHA :laugh:ic:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

We need to start hanging out more:laugh::laugh:.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> We need to start hanging out more:laugh::laugh:.



HAHAHAHAHAHA Im at least good for something hahaha :facepalm:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Last pic update before may 9th when she gets her new dress!!!!!
just did coilovers last weekend!

(now youll see one of the reasons I got a body kit! LOL)
:thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Dont worry guys those are the winter wheels :thumbdown:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I just ordered this kit last night instead of getting stock bumpers


----------



## jgar (Feb 11, 2009)

OUCH!!!:what:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Why the ouch!?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Why the ouch!?


Someone already got it. That makes it played now lol.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ that's messed up, lol but I think the OUCH was for the pic of the TT with sick ass wheels


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> ^^ that's messed up, lol but I think the OUCH was for the pic of the TT with sick ass wheels


Lol then again they aren't BBS RS's so I guess it isn't too bad


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Someone already got it. That makes it played now lol.


well ill still be the first one with it on in the usa so ha suggg it good luck waiting the month like i did! hahaha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> ^^ that's messed up, lol but I think the OUCH was for the pic of the TT with sick ass wheels


Please lord dont tell me your talking about mine......:screwy:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Got my ex.../friend to agree to a photoshoot in june..... opcorn:


is your friend Amber Michaels?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I guess my sarcasm wasn't stong enough. But I have a secret web site for wheels if your interested


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Well I guess my sarcasm wasn't stong enough. But I have a secret web site for wheels if your interested


No she's not lol........well some people evidently like them :screwy: I only rock them cuz I got paid to swap haha buying a nice set over the summer......this website might help


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I need some quick opinions....should i get the accents painted a matte black with a clear coat or just get a gloss black???? I cant decide ugh.....i also have a handmade german spoiler extension that is basically the 6 cylinder extension and i dont know if i should just paint it the same color as the car or have the extension black to match the body kit accents.... please post opinions and please look at the body kit pics first (from regula on the ebay site i posted) http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDI-TT-8N-BODY...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a654a4ad4
:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

gloss black accents and matching extension


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> gloss black accents and matching extension


So black extension or factory silver?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

black. sorry that was kind of confusing lol


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

gloss black and don't forget the grill as well. thats for accents, spoiler and grill.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> gloss black and don't forget the grill as well. thats for accents, spoiler and grill.


 lol trust me theres a ton of accents that are going to be black .......i wish i knew someone who was good with photoshop


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

if anyones going to be around sunday and wants to help remove the front and rear bumpers with me that would be great....hint played hint


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> if anyones going to be around sunday and wants to help remove the front and rear bumpers with me that would be great....hint played hint


I am coming home tomorrow, but I start work Sunday I think. Maybe I can start Monday instead


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

haha who are you trying to get ahold of again


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> haha who are you trying to get ahold of again


:laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

NVM played was on top of that one... geeze you live on these forums?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn it you really do... what do you have a notifier or something.:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> Damn it you really do... what do you have a notifier or something.:sly:


I'm in college. What else is there to do besides drink and troll vortex?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm in college. What else is there to do besides drink and troll vortex?


hahaha well lemme know :thumbup: will def have to get a case of beer for the occasion :beer: hahaha and i second the trolling and drinking beer i live on here as well :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

MAJOR ISSUES


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

?and....??? Gotta give us more than that! I keep checking in for pics.. WTF?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> ?and....??? Gotta give us more than that! I keep checking in for pics.. WTF?


Everything imagineable is wrong with the kit fitment issues, prep issues, I sent Regula a email since they dont have voicemail....but long story short the body shop is going to confirm that they cant touch my crash bar in the morning....they refuse to cut it and they are going to see if they can shave the front bumper to get it on .......and regula states that it bolts directly to the car i even emailed them and asked them if i had to modify the crash bar and they said no.....so im giving them the chance to make it right and if they dont well then theres going to be hundreds of threads titled "Regula Tuning - German Scam Artists"


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

They used to give out a bs crash bar after some people complained. I guess tfe question is, How attached are you to your crash bar? This is a KNOWN issue.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> They used to give out a bs crash bar after some people complained. I guess tfe question is, How attached are you to your crash bar? This is a KNOWN issue.


yeah ive heard of it before but they assured me it would fit...i mean when they tell me something i would think to trust them.....and im not attached to it its the fact the shop refuses to cut it and that they told me if its cut the refuse to work on it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And the **** hits the fan.....bummer. Is it really that bad?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Have them paint it and We'll put it on. Hell when my kit was put on I helped with a majority of the work. Plus I'm a BMW tech, I tear this **** apart all the time :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Have them paint it and We'll put it on. Hell when my kit was put on I helped with a majority of the work. Plus I'm a BMW tech, I tear this **** apart all the time :laugh:


If that was the only issue id say yes.....james its really that bad its so bad they changed the estimate to 3500


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Have them paint it and We'll put it on. Hell when my kit was put on I helped with a majority of the work. Plus I'm a BMW tech, I tear this **** apart all the time :laugh:


I agree. I put mine on, and do most of my work. since they havent shot it yet, get it test fit, have them shoot it, and do it yourself. its not that hard. But theres still the question of what you plan to do about your crash bar.. If you dont mind going without one, I bet you could pull it off with a little help.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I agree. I put mine on, and do most of my work. since they havent shot it yet, get it test fit, have them shoot it, and do it yourself. its not that hard. But theres still the question of what you plan to do about your crash bar.. If you dont mind going without one, I bet you could pull it off with a little help.


Ill be home in 15 ill explain then.....driving and vortexing isn't so safe haha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

so the rear lines up great on the drivers side while the passenger side has a huge gap around the tail light.... the rocker panel when flush with the body looks great minus that the top side that bolts to the body is on such a hard angle that we are positive if we try to bend it to the body to bolt it it will surely snap in half......they body shop insists that its going to snap so they are trying to figure out a way to cut it and somehow make it work....they are telling me an estimate of 40+ hours to fit it once its painted.....:facepalm::sly::what:.........if it wasnt the appeal that ill be the first person in the world with the kit painted and on (if it doesnt take a month for them to do it) then id tell them to **** themselves and just drive around like someone stole all my bumpers and panels :banghead: (and yes the guy in london who has the kit doesnt have it painted yet)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow thats just wrong. And 3500. You should go there and have them show you. I doubt the kit is that off:screwy:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wow thats just wrong. And 3500. You should go there and have them show you. I doubt the kit is that off:screwy:


they actually told me they arent doing anything to the car until i come and see for myself because they want me to see it and take photo graphs so i can warn others if the manufacturer doesnt help or continues to market the kit as it is.......these guys are actually a good group of guys...surprisingly


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> they actually told me they arent doing anything to the car until i come and see for myself because they want me to see it and take photo graphs so i can warn others if the manufacturer doesnt help or continues to market the kit as it is.......these guys are actually a good group of guys...surprisingly


WOW......where is this bodyshop at:heart:
But yeah get some pics.....are they aware of the bumper guides? I just hope they arent overlooking somthing so simple...


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> WOW......where is this bodyshop at:heart:
> But yeah get some pics.....are they aware of the bumper guides? I just hope they arent overlooking somthing so simple...


yeah they are aware lol they are the nicest best shop ive found in the whole area haha they actually brought up the counterweight haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lol they are good


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

The guy from, The TT Forum, said his rear bumper wouldn't fit because the rear ballast weight was in the way.

With ballast weight: 
















Without:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

chads said:


> The guy from, The TT Forum, said his rear bumper wouldn't fit because the rear ballast weight was in the way.
> 
> With ballast weight:
> 
> ...


yeah i know the body shop already figured that out apparently the gap around the passenger side tail light is abnormally large


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

i wish he would paint his....lol although hopefully ill get mine done first so i can say i was first haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> i wish he would paint his....lol although hopefully ill get mine done first so i can say i was first haha


I hope so


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I hope so


started messaging the guy from london apparently he knows a way to get the front on haha side is still a ****in mystery and hoping the rear will be fixed tomorrow


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I want to see this done already haha


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Theres always a way:thumbup:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess i might actually be the first to have it put on in the USA.

I think he shipped mine 2 - 3 days ago.

Paid $800 via paypal.

Talked to my body shop that i known for years he said will figure it out, he said he only charging me $400 for paint and to put it on since they don't have nothing to do


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

Any pictures of the front test fit and what are the ideas needed to get a proper fit for the front?


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I talked to Regula Tuning today about this and this is what he said


that you must mount the new CRASH bars because if you don't then it dose not fit!

So maybe if you got new crash bars that are smaller then it will fit? or if you just remove ur crash bars.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> I talked to Regula Tuning today about this and this is what he said
> 
> 
> that you must mount the new CRASH bars because if you don't then it dose not fit!
> ...


Found a guy in London who told me how.to get it to fit with the stock crash bar and buddy Idk what you were thinking but you won't get the kit for a month after they ship it....I ordered mid march got it beginning of the last week of april their shipping times are bogus and the bodyshop said next week it will be don't or early the following week ....seriously I asked regula before i bought it and they told me it would bolt right on.....I think they are finally realizing it wont but not telling anyone who don't ask


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Well i got a tracking number so will see how long it takes,



What did the guy in London say to do?



I talked to him he said the mounting POINTS need to be made, he said it fits exact but u have to modify the crash bars or use smaller ones?




> Mounting is very easy, you mount the new one because the old one is to big. If you try to use the old bumper the fitment will not work.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

All this to claim you're the first with a body kit that you didn't make or paint yourself? Knock yourself out, but stock bumpers FTW. Not trying to be a jerk, and obviously you guys are into this stuff, it's just not for me.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

20v master said:


> All this to claim you're the first with a body kit that you didn't make or paint yourself? Knock yourself out, but stock bumpers FTW. Not trying to be a jerk, and obviously you guys are into this stuff, it's just not for me.


...sorry I want it done professionally there are some things i recognize that I'm not as good at as professionals.....I am a mechanic but I'm def not into auto body......just saying...if your gonna do something.might as well do it right.....and I did it cuz my stock body was trash and I wasn't goinf to get oem......now as far as regula goes they sent me the same message they've sent everyone whos bought a kit saying it came with a crash bar ....but I have pics of it delivered and unwrapping it proving there wasn't......you don't have to modify the.crash bar according to the london guy you just have to do away with stock mounting guides then it fits under tension .....I guess we will see


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure if I like the way that sounds


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

For $3500 + cost of kit.

You could of have a really fast TT instead of a nice looking one 

Prob could be making 400HP to the wheels :sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Um I doubt that, but you could have lots of coke or heroine :sly:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> I guess i might actually be the first to have it put on in the USA.
> 
> I think he shipped mine 2 - 3 days ago.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiousity which.version did you buy and did you just get the front? Or the full kit? Because the full kit is 1100 after shipping and all.....


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Same one you got,

Front + Rear Bumper + Mesh + Front Grill.

Only thing i did not get was Side Skirts because my side skirts are fine just really needed bumpers.

Now remeber the mesh grill was a $60 charge more even with the full kit but after i talked to him on the phone he said he will do it all for 800.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Um I doubt that, but you could have lots of coke or heroine :sly:


I would buy the coke  . then ill be like Scarface


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Same one you got,
> 
> Front + Rear Bumper + Mesh + Front Grill.
> 
> ...


That's not the full kit without the skirts


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> I would buy the coke  . then ill be like Scarface


Well I hope you dont just have stock side skirts or youll want to be trading that coke in for lsd so your kit looks good to at least you :screwy:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Nah the kit will still look good without the skirts.

Stock skirts look fine. 

Kit $800
Fit/Paint - $400-$500

Total $1300 Kit


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Nah the kit will still look good without the skirts.
> 
> Stock skirts look fine.
> 
> ...


Yeah you have to let me know how that turns out for you....we can take pics when done and compare :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lulz :d


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like a plan!

Mines silver to lol.

I got a carbon fiber hood comming also  prob not painting that tho. maybe clear it.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

:facepalm:and yet another victim of fast five.........seriously man I'm not trying to worry you but there's going to be some serious issues .....they ship everything in pieces in nothing but bubblewrap mine came with a crack in the front and no crash bar was ever sent. Nothing is fitting correctly its more of a game of making the gaps as even as possible instead of snugging it up....its depressing and it takes a month for it to get to your house strap in for the ride and bring the lube


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Not another fast five victim .

Bought a 2000 Audi TT AWD with 106,000,

Missing front bumper + rear bumper + hood

Cheap route was Aftermarket bumpers and a CF hood was cheaper them OEM.

But anways

$3000 for the car
$800 bumpers
$600 hood 
$400 Paint

Total cost $4800

EPIC WIN if you ask me.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Not another fast five victim .
> 
> Bought a 2000 Audi TT AWD with 106,000,
> 
> ...


I must say pat on the back on awesome job well done haha mad props on that move
thats why i got this bodykit my stock panels were pretty much trashed everyone suffered some type of issue minus the rear bumper so i figured hell ill just upgrade...turns out im downgrading to a hell of a headache.....oh well still i bought lube in bulk so we can share on this whole regula experience.....:beer:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ya the only reason i got the bumpers and the hood was because OEM was the same or more expensive! 

So i went with aftermarket stuff.

As for the fitment goes i already know its going to be a problem, and im already willing to take off the crash guards. I don't really care about them.

If i do get the crash bumpers in my kit, you can have them if you wanted to wait.

My friend owns the body shop and he already told me it was not going to be a direct fit and they are going to have to make it fit.

But its already set in stone for $400 or $500 no more then that because they have been slow.

Down side of it is that my car wont be PRIORITY. When it gets done it gets done, that's what he said.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Also where are you mounting the LICENSE plate in the rear?

Still haven't figured that one out :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

cablekid said:


> Not another fast five victim .
> 
> Bought a 2000 Audi TT AWD with 106,000,
> 
> ...


Don't forget the cost of the key. And the missing DV. Did you check the timing belt/water pump? Anything else you're leaving out? And what is this fast five TT going to be worth when you're done with it? :laugh:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here let me break down the whole cost for yall

3000$ - Car
$70 - Key

( TOOK FOR FREE - the DV valve from the junk yard along with 

- 1 Vent for my gauge
- 225hp AIR BOX with mass air flow sensor
- 1 Shift Knob
- 1 Battery Holder
) Estimate the value of these items we will say $150 ? Fair? Minus this off the cost of the car at the end



$3070
$300 - For Rad/Air Condenser and Rad Support
$100 - for driver head light
$600 hood
$800 bumpers
$400 paint
---------------
$5270 
- $150 - Free items

$5120- For a Audi TT that will look bad ass?

Prob could sell it for $10,000 afterwards with only 106,000 miles? 



Not including - THESE ITEMS ARE MAINTENANCE AND UPGRADES they don't go with the price above.

Timing belt change
and exhaust 
Boost gauge
Carbon Fiber Intake


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Ya the only reason i got the bumpers and the hood was because OEM was the same or more expensive!
> 
> So i went with aftermarket stuff.
> 
> ...


well if somehow you get it in the next week or two by pure miracle i will take the front one if they didnt dick you haha and the us plates can mount in the rear or so regula has told me....sooo if that doesnt work im going to work something custom off of the bottom of the car honestly i have no clue how its going to turn out im nervous that its going to look like ******* but hey who knows sucks when your a companys guinea pig


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Im stick mine in the rear window if i cant mount it no where!

I got my tracking number from him today! so it went out today will see if it comes here fast or not.

How did he ship urs?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Im stick mine in the rear window if i cant mount it no where!
> 
> I got my tracking number from him today! so it went out today will see if it comes here fast or not.
> 
> How did he ship urs?



Good luck with that our windows are so rounded that will never work haha plus mine is so tinted no one would be able to see it.....Yeah they gave me a tracking number right away too....but for 5 days it didnt even work so i kept pestering them ...was supposed to be DHL then they gave me a fed ex tracking number so that said it was in frankfurt germany for 3 and a half weeks then randomly the bodykit showed up on my porch.....im just forewarning you there is no way its going to make it here in 12-15 days ...what state are you in?


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

North Carolina,

I got a DHL number, it prob be the same story tho !


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> North Carolina,
> 
> I got a DHL number, it prob be the same story tho !


sorry i have a bad memory with things haha i believe you told me before!....yeah man seriously ive got like 10 messages from different ebay members waiting for me to tell them how this kit fits....im waiting for regula to attempt to resolve this i actually spazzed on them when they told me i received a crash bar and gave them the whole speihl about how i took pictures of how it arrived in nothing but bubble wrap and i even have pictures of unwrapping it and there was NO CRASH BAR and its ****ty pin holed condition. I also reminded them that this is 100% total bull**** that their ad promotes a perfect fit that they take pride in how accurately they fit and that there is no need for modifications and that their kits are of the utmost quality...i legit told them this is total bull**** and its insanity i had to wait over a month for this to show up bubblewrapped at my door not even in a box or crate and with a faulty description. I made sure to let them know theres at least 10 people on ebay waiting for me to let them know how it goes from canada to mexico not to mention people that will read my posts on here and the other audi forums. The funny part is that those crash bars arent certified which means that they arent safe in the event of a collision the structural integrity of the car has been compromised which means its going to be alot easier for someone to get hurt/killed and or total the car.....i honestly dont give a **** because ive always joked this car will be my coffin anyway :laugh: but my body shop cares because of all the legal bull**** thats enticed with such a product they refuse to do work on a car with a modified or aftermarket non certified crash bar, as do alot of other places. So im waiting on regulas new response as they have requested pictures from me and tried to reassure me that they test fit everything before its shipped which would help explain how it got cracked before i got it although that could be from the ****ty packaging as well.....well regardless im waiting to see how they handle this before i create a thread Regula Tuning Must Die....:wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

cablekid said:


> Here let me break down the whole cost for yall
> 
> 3000$ - Car
> $70 - Key
> ...



Sorry, your 106K mile 2000 TT with aftermarket parts is not worth $10K as fair market value. Maybe to the right 16 year old, but not to the general used car market.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

20v master said:


> Sorry, your 106K mile 2000 TT with aftermarket parts is not worth $10K as fair market value. Maybe to the right 16 year old, but not to the general used car market.


funny thing is depending if its a 225 or not....it could possibly be....obviously not going to be kbb or going to get anything like that from a dealer but crazier things do happen......but then again normally alot more performance oriented mods are incorporated......and so its known i dont choose sides im always neutral especially in arguments unless someone is just crazy wrong :beer: eace:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

How much is a 

2000 AUDI TT 180 HP 5 SPD AWD worth?

Interior - 8/10 
Exterior will be a 9/10 lets say

Engine 106,000 k 

.... 8500 ?

LETS SAY 8k 

And lets say i got 6k in it..

thats with a bad ass body kit ect.. 

Even if i sold for 8, still make 2G


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> How much is a
> 
> 2000 AUDI TT 180 HP 5 SPD AWD worth?
> 
> ...


....yikes 180.....roughly they are going in the 5-8 range at least thats what ive seen


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ya its a 180 but i got my ECU tune comming.

Cheapest one i found was 7Grand and it was in decent condition.

I think i could get 8-9 for a car that the front + rear bumpers and hood cost 1400+ 
and exhuast and carbon fiber hood.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Ya its a 180 but i got my ECU tune comming.
> 
> Cheapest one i found was 7Grand and it was in decent condition.
> 
> ...


....yeah Good luck bud its going to be pretty rough :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> Ya its a 180 but i got my ECU tune comming.
> 
> Cheapest one i found was 7Grand and it was in decent condition.
> 
> ...


 I would offer 5k. 6.5k if you would do the TB and metal water impeller.
You have no OEM panels on the car and the CF hood weighs more than the OEM hood. With more power or not the 180 will be a 180 no matter what unless its BT. The majority of the forum is into the OEM look and would not even consider a car that has no original parts with it. Not trying to cause an argument, but your car is not worth that much. My buddy mat sold his clean 02 225 for 10k a month ago


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

With ECU, Exhaust, Intake ill be at 225 ) . 

Who said about the forum group? Im sure their a lot other buyers on craiglist etc...

Im sure maybe it would be hard selling to the forum but on craiglist ect. it prob will sell for atleast 8.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> With ECU, Exhaust, Intake ill be at 225 ) .
> 
> Who said about the forum group? Im sure their a lot other buyers on craiglist etc...
> 
> Im sure maybe it would be hard selling to the forum but on craiglist ect. it prob will sell for atleast 8.


while my 225 with a few mods is miles away from your 180 lol im just saying i watched a 225 with mods sit on craigslist the forums and autotrader for 6 months at 11 then 10g's with tons of bolt ons and the same mileage and ended up going for 9 something just saying if you get 8 then ill get 15 haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cablekid said:


> With ECU, Exhaust, Intake ill be at 225 ) .
> 
> Who said about the forum group? Im sure their a lot other buyers on craiglist etc...
> 
> Im sure maybe it would be hard selling to the forum but on craiglist ect. it prob will sell for atleast 8.


And a 225 with an intake a chip and an exhaust is just under 300hp:sly:.......the same amount of $$$ for far less power=:screwy:
Think what you want, but the truth hurts sometimes
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tached-that-they-over-price-their-vehicles...:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

cablekid said:


> With ECU, Exhaust, Intake ill be at 225 )


Pure. Comedic. Gold. ATC's are narrow band too right? 

PS: I bought my 02 180Q with perfect exterior and interior (minus some of the radio buttons weraing off), all original, no paint or body work, with 70K miles on it, for $9K last fall. And the timing belt and water pump had already been changed. I won't even get into what I paid for my 01 225, but it's less than yours cost and sounds like it needed less than yours. Enjoy your badass body kit when/if it fits.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey now....its not like we chose to have narrow band:laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

if only we could all get along and just rid this world of hondas eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> if only we could all get along and just rid this world of hondas eace:


Hey now some are nice








Ok yeah f uck Honda's and vtec:laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hey now some are nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats illegal in 7 states


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Thats illegal in *50** states and 6 continents*.


Fixed:wave:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Fixed:wave:


so what if i was the unibomber of hondas...do you think anyone would catch on? :laugh:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I guess yall have some points.

But if i do sell it i will break even regardless if i sell it a 6 months from now.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Thats illegal in 7 states


But it has a badass kit!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> so what if i was the unibomber of hondas...do you think anyone would catch on? :laugh:


I'll build a hideout in your parents back yard while your on "vacation" lol.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

cablekid said:


> Well, I guess yall have some points.
> 
> But if i do sell it i will break even regardless if i sell it a 6 months from now.


dont let these guy grind your dreams into the ground regardless if you got more money into your car than its worth i think that goes for all of us. i know when i got mine i dumped 3k into it off the bat. spare engine, rims and tires sterio equipment. and im not close to being done. i still want to, lower it, BT it, and eventuly repaint. prob another 5-6k do i think it will be worth 19k when done F no prob 10k at most. so the morral of the story is: build it how you want it because its your car and your money, WARRNING you will get flamed if you make it look retarded.:wave:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

updates?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> dont let these guy grind your dreams into the ground regardless if you got more money into your car than its worth i think that goes for all of us. i know when i got mine i dumped 3k into it off the bat. spare engine, rims and tires sterio equipment. and im not close to being done. i still want to, lower it, BT it, and eventuly repaint. prob another 5-6k do i think it will be worth 19k when done F no prob 10k at most. so the morral of the story is: build it how you want it because its your car and your money, WARRNING you will get flamed if you make it look retarded.:wave:



i never was trying to grind anyones dreams i think its awesome he wants to do that stuff....just doing the wrong stuff if hes trying to flip it for cash is all.......i myself am in the middle of dumping money in i will never see back but its because i want the car my way and wont be happy till it is :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So how you doing man :sly:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> So how you doing man :sly:


miserable drove by the body shop peaked in bodykits laid out next to my car counterweight is still on and nothings on....been a week now..........not to mention some ******* stole my phone at drill this weekend so im butt ****ed :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> miserable drove by the body shop peaked in bodykits laid out next to my car counterweight is still on and nothings on....been a week now..........not to mention some ******* stole my phone at drill this weekend so im butt ****ed :banghead:


So your having a good summer I take it:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> WARRNING you will get flamed if you make it look retarded.:wave:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: um I'm half tempted to make this my new sig


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> So your having a good summer I take it:laugh:


Yeah its off to a terrific start


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Yeah its off to a terrific start


Cheer up.....all will be better soon


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Cheer up.....all will be better soon


to top things off i just found out the rapture is saturday :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> to top things off i just found out the rapture is saturday :laugh:


the who? lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> the who? lol


you seriously havent heard all the crap going around?...supposedly saturday is judgement day


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> you seriously havent heard all the crap going around?...supposedly saturday is judgement day


:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thats not till december 2012 i thought?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> thats not till december 2012 i thought?


oh no a bunch of ****ing losers truly believe its saturday......smh crazy people in this country


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> oh no a bunch of ****ing losers truly believe its saturday......smh crazy people in this country


Well, wer're all screwed


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well, wer're all screwed


if anyones burning in hell its me :snowcool:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> if anyones burning in hell its me :snowcool:


lol


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

you guys seen Frakay's build thread here?
Think it's the same kit.
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool beans


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

landwomble said:


> you guys seen Frakay's build thread here?
> Think it's the same kit.
> http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511


yes i have ive even talked to him to help figure some things out....actually joined that site just to do it lol


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ya thats the guy from london, don't think his is finished yet ether


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> ya thats the guy from london, don't think his is finished yet ether


its not lol im racing to be the first hahaha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> its not lol im racing to be the first hahaha


Do itttttttt


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Do itttttttt


the bodyshop can only go as fast as i bitch lol as of sunday the car was the exact way i took it there


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So how does the front end fit? I know you said the sides and rear need work.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> So how does the front end fit? I know you said the sides and rear need work.


the front is the one that needs the most....it fits like dog **** not a single panel is on the car yet and regula claims they can do it all in 3-4 hours...id literally give my testicals if they can have one guy do it in front of me on my car ...thats how impossible this is


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

HA AHA nice, well damn man I don't know what to say... uhhh  good luck


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> the front is the one that needs the most....it fits like dog **** not a single panel is on the car yet and regula claims they can do it all in 3-4 hours...id literally give my testicals if they can have one guy do it in front of me on my car ...thats how impossible this is


Thats ballsy....pun intended


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> .id literally give my testicals if they can have one guy do it in front of me on my car ...thats how impossible this is


Thats ballsy....pun intended


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> HA AHA nice, well damn man I don't know what to say... uhhh  good luck


Thanks man dont worry it will all pan out....after like 2-3k ugh fml :banghead:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thats ballsy....pun intended


I never put my balls on the line....but this kit just doesnt ****ing fit and im not saying every kit from regula is like this...its just a chance you get when you go with something that they mold....all it takes is the mold to be a little ****ed up and your banged in the butt


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

*****UPDATE
Pics coming tonight finally the body shop called and they fitted it the best they could 

Not as bad as I was expecting but still enough to just make me sit uneasy and feel like i got Facked over


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> *****UPDATE
> Pics coming tonight finally the body shop called and they fitted it the best they could
> 
> Not as bad as I was expecting but still enough to just make me sit uneasy and feel like i got Facked over


Let's see


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Let's see


whats your email ill email you all the pics and you can put them up for me since im at damn work and cant 

after looking at the pics on another computer....i must say its alot better than i initially thought.....im kinda ecstatic


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> [email protected]


sent :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not that bad IMO.


----------



## frakay100 (May 18, 2011)

*How does this kit fit?*

I have been contacted by a few people with regards to the bodykit and have been shown this thread so have a read of the last few pages.

Seems there has been a lot of crying about fitting the bodykit. :facepalm:

It is actually not hard to fit this kit. I fitted the front in 3 hours without instruction or any guidance. I did not have to remove the crash bar.

On fitting the front i could see that the plastic MK1 guides had to be removed. These were taken off. The kit was bolted on both sides and then tensioned onto the crash bar and and aligned with the bodywork then drilled. 

I then put the car back to standard form.

The rear bumper I put onto the car in the evening, again the MK1 guides were removed. It looked twisted but then on further inspection I saw the ballast weight was in the way. I left it as it was getting dark so started again in the morning. Took the 19kg weight off and then kit slid on like butter. So it was a bonus that I saved the some weight.

The side skirts again is straight forward and doesn't require much thought.

There are many things going on with my build at the moment and a lot of the kit is being covered in real carbon fibre. This is what is taking time and the actual fitting of the kit was no more difficult than bleeding the brakes on the car or something of that nature.

The kit is aggressive so really you want something under the hood that reflects this. Also I have found that even my 19" wheels look small with it. I am cramming 20" wheels in there just to balance it out so if you are running smaller wheels than 19" it might look a bit er flappy.

This now means for me bigger rotors and the Brembo GT kit is going and a new BBK is on the way.

So really my advise is the fitting is only as easy as the person doing it is intelligent. (yeah I'm well cleveeer) 
If you fit the kit be prepared to have to spend lots more money, the cheap isn't so cheap when you need the BT, big rims, big brakes just so it sits comfortably, otherwise it might look a bit stupid.

Also just my opinion of course, I don't think anyone should rush putting it on. A ****ty looking bodykit just ruines a car especially a TT with its curvy shapes. You guys have to live with it and you should get it right and then you can be happy that your car looks awesome.

Anyway I am not going to post here but just wanted to make clear that is it not really a hard kit to fit. It does need a bit of preparation but if I was not adding carbon fibre the kit would have been on the car within 3 days (if i was just painting it)

Good luck anyway, hope they fit your kits well for you and you get those BT conversions 

Frase


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> I have been contacted by a few people with regards to the bodykit and have been shown this thread so have a read of the last few pages.
> 
> Seems there has been a lot of crying about fitting the bodykit. :facepalm:
> 
> ...


Theres been alot of crying because Im having a bodyshop do it and they are supposed to be professionals. The kit isnt going on as easy as yours did. For instance they had to make custom brackets for the sideskirts as you can see in the pictures and the front isnt lining up correctly where the bumper meets the fenders at the bottom and i still have the crash bar on and it doesnt line up with the hood perfectly im not saying that you cant "fit it" quick....im saying you cant make it perfect ....and im a perfectionist which is why i took it a one of the premier shops in my area to have it done...as you can see above it looks alright but theres little things such as gapping and placement that are ripping me apart. As far as everything else you have listed i couldnt agree more....but the rims idea....now i dont have the whole kit on the car yet but 20's??? :screwy: idk about you but i surely dont sell drugs :facepalm: I have a bt kit planned in the next year or two as well as a bbk thinking brembo......and i do plan on getting new wheels as soon as the kits painted ...still torn between polished lip and black or polished lip and silver....but at the absolute most...and thats if the kit makes the wheels look tiny...i would possibly think 19's...but i have coils on my car now and i have it low as hell and quite frankly i dont believe that its going to look that bad since its so low......i guess we will just see.....i had 19's on my last TT and they just felt way to big and looked it as well....a bit ricey in my opinion


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Dude thats not that bad, with just a little fine tuning that would look very livable


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

First off no one of these kits will ever fit the same because of the way they ship them plus other factors. With nothing keeping the shape of the kit flexing it will never be like out of the mold. and 20's on aTT:facepalm:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ohh and boy does it look like that kit is going to be low, you on coils?

NVM just read your post above....


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> ohh and boy does it look like that kit is going to be low, you on coils?


I sure am....I didnt wanna jinx it but im terrified...hahaha it looks like its not going to be able to go off the lift at that height.....when i stop up tomorrow night im going to have to take the stuff to raise it so they can raise it before they smash it hahaha i really hope i dont have to adjust it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I sure am....I didnt wanna jinx it but im terrified...hahaha it looks like its not going to be able to go off the lift at that height.....when i stop up tomorrow night im going to have to take the stuff to raise it so they can raise it before they smash it hahaha i really hope i dont have to adjust it


oh snaps....and your parents driveway
take your time getting used to driving it


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> oh snaps....and your parents driveway
> take your time getting used to driving it


oh god dont even remind me  you know ever since i raised it with you...granted i only drove 45 miles it seemed way stiffer and like i had good clearance...but i feel like the new kit sits a lot lower


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

approach at angles and get use to it.. both pulling in and pulling out :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> approach at angles and get use to it.. both pulling in and pulling out :laugh:


dude have been and i was so low no matter what it didnt work haha pulling in and out of parking lots on 3 wheels bahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> *****UPDATE
> Pics coming tonight finally the body shop called and they fitted it the best they could
> 
> Not as bad as I was expecting but still enough to just make me sit uneasy and feel like i got Facked over


Once more the "Law of Unintended Consequences" f#@ks the innocent in the a$$.

sorry man.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Once more the "Law of Unintended Consequences" f#@ks the innocent in the a$$.
> 
> sorry man.


it could be worse...it could not fit the car at all or i could have gotten the wrong kit bahaha at least its something i can work with ....honestly i think i could make the car as hideous as possible and girls would still love it :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> it could be worse...it could not fit the car at all or i could have gotten the wrong kit bahaha at least its something i can work with ....honestly i think i could make the car as hideous as possible and girls would still love it :laugh:


Lies. All lies.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lies. All lies.


HAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well considering its a fiberglass kit it fits well. The hood parts look dumb but that's the design of the kit, not the fitting. The shop has done a really good job IMO (based on photos). Next step is paint!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyway when is it painty time?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Anyway when is it painty time?


well they have to re prime everything since regula sent it to me with major pinholes and defects so they are in the process of redoing everything now then they are painting it told me it will be finished by mid next week to end of next week....also they are poppin all of my dents and adjusting my coils so the car can actually drive out of there...hahaha the shop did an amazing job i stopped by today and it looks ****ing awesome but they did show me all the brackets they had to do and where the bubble and crack was, and the rear does have an awkward gap because it does not fit correctly ....which regula is still arguing with me about claiming that the kits a perfect fit and seeing it in person totally signifys they are full of **** completely....they actually have my crash bar off right now.... i certainly wasnt going to bring it up but yeah....if they dont give me a partial refund i swear to god i will post pics and messages to the world warning people to not buy their **** ......afterall buying the kit for 1k then paying 2.5k to get it fixed and fitted....talk about anal raping.........can you believe regula himself sends me an email insulting me with a $40 refund for the crack and bubble......my response "that doesnt even pay for the labor"


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Kits are rarely ever perfect. I even had pin holes in the primer on my votex, and it's an OEM part. I don't think trashing Regula does anything productive. Sorry just my .02

Painted Pics Already !opcorn:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Kits are rarely ever perfect. I even had pin holes in the primer on my votex, and it's an OEM part. I don't think trashing Regula does anything productive. Sorry just my .02
> 
> Painted Pics Already !opcorn:


It makes the spot on my ass where my wallet normally sits feel a little bit better haha :thumbup: trust me if it was just pinholes i wouldnt even care its the fact they ****ed me on the crash bar had the kit damaged and still sent it and the fact that the prep and glue wasnt even touching the glass in some spots literally had to have the whole thing redone and regelled.......and the fact that there was some major fitment issues that IMO the body shop handled extremely well with the fabrication of custom brackets etc. The fact he insulted me with a $40 refund for something that literally took over $100 to fix just really pisses me off


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well when I got the reiger tuning kit I didn't even test fit the kit, had it paintedd and put it on like factory pieces. So it may be cheaper in the begining it will cost more in the end if kits dont fit


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Well when I got the reiger tuning kit I didn't even test fit the kit, had it paintedd and put it on like factory pieces. So it may be cheaper in the begining it will cost more in the end if kits dont fit


exactly...my biggest bitch is they claim it bolts right up like the rieger this is why i want a refund ....i feel robbed....and cheated....my as s h ole still hurts


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh my god that in no way fits like reiger! My front bumper and side skirts were even pre drilled and they matched up with out issue. The only work for my kit is the rear but it was designed that you have to cut off the lower section of the bumper.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Oh my god that in no way fits like reiger! My front bumper and side skirts were even pre drilled and they matched up with out issue. The only work for my kit is the rear but it was designed that you have to cut off the lower section of the bumper.


yeah according to regula they can put the whole thing on in 3 hours....****ing impossible at least with the **** they sent me and for anyone that says oh well my regula was this and that....no duh they are all different all it takes is one big **** up with the molds and well your ****ed like me


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> exactly...my biggest bitch is they claim it bolts right up like the rieger this is why i want a refund ....i feel robbed....and cheated....my as s h ole still hurts


you should feel cheated...and, they owe you dinner and some ky.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I am not going to start trashing Regula yet.

So far he has done what he said, He Shipped it out DHL gave me a tracking number, and it already says it left Germany on the way to me. 

As for the putting it on Frakay100 said he had no problem and he did it by himself.

Of course if i own a body shop i would also they the kit was a hard to put on so i could charge more .


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Well, I am not going to start trashing Regula yet.
> 
> So far he has done what he said, He Shipped it out DHL gave me a tracking number, and it already says it left Germany on the way to me.
> 
> ...


saying it is one thing seeing it and having them actually prove it is another which ive gone to see and watch as they did it....sadly they arent ripping me off and sadly regula ****ed me once again im not saying all their kits wont fit .....it depends if you got a good mold or not ....if you dont believe me do your research youll find a ton of people who had to ship kits back because they were ****ed up or so severely damaged they were beyond repair....its a known problem to regula that they keep ignoring just like them with their crash bars.......:facepalm: at least you know how to really piss me off.....good for frakay his kit is apples and oranges from mine did he have to fashion extended brackets to fit his skirts no did he get his with all types of pin holes and **** yes did he have bubbling from where the prep wasnt even touching the glass no....does he have huge gaps where his hatch is supposed to line up ...no....does his front bottom bumper when fitted and bolted have huge gaps on both sides that you cant adjust....NO please dear god realize they use molds and if the mold isnt cleaned before its used it causes imperfections ...all it takes is someone to make minor **** ups and you end up like me completely boned....you could literally hold the kit up to daylight and see through it in some spots go ahead ask anyone on the forum that came over to see the kit.......as for you i really hope you luck out and get a good kit...i dont wish this on anyone i just wish to be compensated i have pics to prove everything plus one of the best shops in my area to prove it


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Well, I am not going to start trashing Regula yet.
> 
> So far he has done what he said, He Shipped it out DHL gave me a tracking number, and it already says it left Germany on the way to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought it on friday the 13th. Email him via email about somethings and finally told him to send it out.

He gave me tracking on the 17th. Been 2 days so far.

And if you read Frakay100 thread, he said he had cracking/bubbles and everything. That's why he primed it to reveal everything and then started sanding.

All im saying is just wait till the end and see how the car is going to look before trashing someones stuff. Shi* Happens, so what if you had to pay 3k on the kit when its all said and done.

If i remember what PLAYED TT said one time - "Gotta Pay to Play" . I think that even gose with body work.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah but you shouldnt have to pay 2x the price of the kit to fix and fit it lol.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> I bought it on friday the 13th. Email him via email about somethings and finally told him to send it out.
> 
> He gave me tracking on the 17th. Been 2 days so far.
> 
> ...



I think your missing the whole point......and im not going to sit here an belittle you or anything but the whole point is not how much i have to pay by all means if you know me at all you know i spend money like water on vehicles the whole ****ING point is that they advertise it as being a top notch high quality direct fit kit that comes ready to paint.....EVERY SINGLE THING THEY MENTIONED IS NOT TRUE therefore it is not as DESCRIBED which means that i paid for something that im not getting....THIS IS MY POINT.....I could give two ****s if i have to spend 5k to get the look i want its the fact someone ripped me off and sold me something that i did not get that has me pissed.....do you understand now or are you going to tell me how someone else in bumf u ck egypt got their body kit to fit?.....im just saying my personal kit was way more ****ed up than his take notice you still dont have a response for the side skirts or rear ...or the fact the front doesnt line up at all ...that they have to build up corners for the bottom.......im just saying quit sticking up for a company that you havent even dealt with yet outside of a few horribly translated emails (yes thats right i got them too) im trying my best to not let myself get the best of...myself and lose my temper but i could see if i was trying to stress my point in chinese or maybe ebonics.....but i think its a pretty easy point to grasp :facepalm:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah but you shouldnt have to pay 2x the price of the kit to fix and fit it lol.


James honestly......wtf would i do without someone with common sense like yourself? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> James honestly......wtf would i do without someone with common sense like yourself? :laugh:


Kill all of the others duh :sly:


----------



## frakay100 (May 18, 2011)

*Just so this is a fair assessment - My kit was messed up too*

My kit was probably in worse condition than yours. The rear was snapped and needed more fibreglass to fix. There was lots of pin holes and big holes, there was broken corners.

The moulds are the same as each other. I had to make fittings for the skirts it just wasn't a big deal. I can see what you are saying you are a bit annoyed that it wasn't a smooth fit but bodykits never really are. 

This is a cheap kit and it was a gamble. I excepted that it was a gamble and was ready to expect that it might take some cutting. I even bought specific tools to cut.

I just think you have to put it into perspective. It is a cheap kit. I would say looking at your photo's it looks like they have done a good job. 

As you were too lazy   to look at the thread here are some pictures of the damage being fixed.

More fibre glass needed to straighten backend..
























































Some of the pin holes actually broke through to bigger holes.

There will not be differences in moulds. There will be differences in finish as air obviously has not been rolled out of the fibreglass as it is rollered into the mould. They won't have lots of different moulds. 

This is when it didn't fir on the rear before i removed the ballast:



















Some nearly finished shots of the front:



















If it is not a case of money for you the more you throw at it the better it will be.

I think you will get there and be happy with it. I just take satisfaction in that as it takes a lot of work to fit it, not many people will have it  If it slotted on everyone would have it

Keep at it and you will be pleased that you did in the end 

Frase

Oh and just to note:

I have coilovers on my car too and it is low. the 19s still looked small. My 20s diameter with a stretched tyre "30" is actually a few mm less than the 19s "35" so 20's on a TT :facepalm: is no different to running 19s it just might ride harsher. But I have multiple rim types so can swap as and when depending. 

Brent you make a fair amount of assumption on what I had to fix... but right or wrong with both had the same issues but you even had the opportunity to read my thread to get the answers... good luck though I will be interested to see how it turns out, even with your teeny wheels


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> My kit was probably in worse condition than yours. The rear was snapped and needed more fibreglass to fix. There was lots of pin holes and big holes, there was broken corners.
> 
> The moulds are the same as each other. I had to make fittings for the skirts it just wasn't a big deal. I can see what you are saying you are a bit annoyed that it wasn't a smooth fit but bodykits never really are.
> 
> ...


 everything you said :thumbup: I expected alot of the issues going into it but they kept pressing that its perfect and that it will fit right up and that it wont take more than 4 hours tops.....the guaranteed it to me....so you can see how i feel cheated and lied too lol but yes ive thrown a ton of money at it and its almost done getting paint next week then ill have it home  

Yours looks amazing! Yeah we have about the same amount of damage ...really sucks...your rear lines up alot better than mine though. :thumbup: ic:


----------



## frakay100 (May 18, 2011)

*photoshop'd design*

Here is some previews which I photoshop'd when I added the front:

This is with my 19s:










This is the touring car look with the 20's:










So I am still working on getting the carbon fibre done but gives you a good idea - And hopefully you can see why I am going for 20s

But it is so low it will be a bitch I expect to drive around town


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah i seen it with the 19's before and the 20's just look way to big IMO but then again im lowered and like to be low to the ground sooo haha well see how it looks when its done i might upgrade to 19's but im not sure yet


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

if you ever wanna sell your 19s let me know!



frakay100 said:


> Here is some previews which I photoshop'd when I added the front:
> 
> This is with my 19s:
> 
> ...


----------



## frakay100 (May 18, 2011)

lol - I defo think you will be better getting a non rim wheel on this kit. It is probably just because I have a rim that it looked smaller but a 19" BBS CH design always looks big in a 19" due to the lack of rim


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> lol - I defo think you will be better getting a non rim wheel on this kit. It is probably just because I have a rim that it looked smaller but a 19" BBS CH design always looks big in a 19" due to the lack of rim


very true


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> very true


Any Euro Suggestions??


----------



## frakay100 (May 18, 2011)

Mine are Keskin's currently on:

I quite like some of he other Keskins.

Similar to porshe:

http://www.rimstyle.com/products/wh...ng_kt9_malik_gb;model=940;size=19;additional=

BBS CH
BBS Le Mans (people usually get a staggered rep) 

Dunno if you meant euro look wheels, or wheels that come from europe


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

frakay100 said:


> Mine are Keskin's currently on:
> 
> I quite like some of he other Keskins.
> 
> ...


my car came with 17' lm reps and it looked retarded haha mainly cuz they were 17's


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Any Euro Suggestions??


rotiform.com


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

20's with really deep dish and a bit of rear camber would look amazing with this kit


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/


http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/19_inches/BARRACUDA_VOLTEC_T6_x100_107x_p239350.html


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/19_inches/CORNICHE_LE_MANS_x100_107x_p239441.html


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/19_inches/?page=5
hahaha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/19_inches/Wheelworld_WH10_x100_107x_p239714.html


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/19_inches/Zerra_EVO-RS_x100_107x_p239743.html


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

If you have to do 19's...then do these! 

http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/19_inches/BARRACUDA_KARIZZMA_x100_107x_p239355.html


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

mk4rida said:


> If you have to do 19's...then do these!
> 
> http://www.tunershop.com/Wheels/19_inches/BARRACUDA_KARIZZMA_x100_107x_p239355.html


not a fan of black wheels if i was going to do 19's and that style wheel id do this 
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/wheels.asp?cat=2006&product=701719


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry but there's just a lot of wheel fail going on right now. The last set was the only decent looking set of the bunch you posted. There are TONS of really nice looking wheels out there, and considering it's one of the most important parts of the overall look of the car, I'd recommend spending as much time as you can finding the right wheel. Doesn't matter what kit you have, if you have ugly wheels, the car will be ugly. Rotiform is a good option, obviously any of the BBS wheels, but try looking at some of the JDM wheel sites like vrwheels.com or just browse the classifieds, great stuff pops up all the time.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> Sorry but there's just a lot of wheel fail going on right now. The last set was the only decent looking set of the bunch you posted. There are TONS of really nice looking wheels out there, and considering it's one of the most important parts of the overall look of the car, I'd recommend spending as much time as you can finding the right wheel. Doesn't matter what kit you have, if you have ugly wheels, the car will be ugly. Rotiform is a good option, obviously any of the BBS wheels, but try looking at some of the JDM wheel sites like vrwheels.com or just browse the classifieds, great stuff pops up all the time.


Any BBS? EPIC FAIL :thumbdown: Actually alot of bbs's dont look good on it and the ones that do just look like everyone elses.....the cades are my fail proof back up plan ive been looking for two months and still looking trust me whatever i pick i will make sure are awesome and i do like some rotis but they are just alright and ive been on vrwheels im just not impressed im still looking though


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

these are the cades i really like

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/wheels.asp?cat=2006&product=701716


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> these are the cades i really like
> 
> http://www.thettshop.co.uk/wheels.asp?cat=2006&product=701716


GET THEM! Or I will. Lol those are sweet!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

mk4rida said:


> GET THEM! Or I will. Lol those are sweet!


i wanna make sure what frase said is just an opinion hahaha i wanna make sure 18's dont look to small since i can only find them in 18 :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just go with 16's


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just go with 16's


i was thinking 13 inch wire daytons


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> i was thinking 13 inch wire daytons


Yeah but downgrade to mki drum breaks frist.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah but downgrade to mki drum breaks frist.


im just trading my car for a kia


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

9 pages and not one pic of it painted/mounted. Im not that patient.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> 9 pages and not one pic of it painted/mounted. Im not that patient.


last time i checked theres a bunch of pics with it mounted? its getting painted as we speak completely done by friday :screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> last time i checked theres a bunch of pics with it mounted? its getting painted as we speak completely done by friday :screwy:


I meant mounted and painted.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I meant mounted and painted.


welp it will be completely done by friday :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> welp it will be completely done by friday :thumbup:


Good, cuz Kia's suck C====3


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Update**** Wont be done this week due to family issues with the mechanic whos doing the bodywork


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Update**** Wont be done this week due to family issues with the mechanic whos doing the bodywork


WHYYYY!!!!!!!  :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> WHYYYY!!!!!!!  :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Apparently the only guy they are letting touch my car's wife had emergency surgery friday and he was out from friday till wednesday......i mean im not holding a grudge or anything his wifes health is way more important than my car.....but this is why i took it to them the 9th so they could have it done even with something like this by the 21st...instead its taking a full month.....so when it is done i just might make them sit with it for a week....im going to just pay off my gti and so i can have a vehicle im not going to keep paying on a house and live out of my parents because i dont have a car to get from work to my house.......


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Just got mine in today! going to the shop! 

Should be done hopfully this weekend or monday.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Well im starting to think you did get screwed. 

My rear one went one and lined up perfect. ( No crash bar) 

AS did the front, the front also had pre drilled holes on the side, just not the top. but has marks for them. 

Front crash bar also came with the kit. 

Dropping it off around 6:30 tonight for them to paint and install for me. 

took 2 pics ill send later on for yall.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> WHYYYY!!!!!!!  :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 Family ALWAYS comes before work. I just did the same thing with my fiancee who just had surgery. Took a few days off to help take care of her. You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Regardless it will get done. 
Brent I didnt get your email


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Well im starting to think you did get screwed.
> 
> My rear one went one and lined up perfect. ( No crash bar)
> 
> ...


 yeah by regula.....i went in and got to see everything for myself ....and as for my crash bar im still waiting for it........wanna do me a favor and overnight it? haha its all painted and waiting for the crash bar which is 3 weeks out


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Well im starting to think you did get screwed.
> 
> My rear one went one and lined up perfect. ( No crash bar)
> 
> ...


 oh and the grand total is $3776......:banghead: 
but in all honesty it looks ****ing amazing


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Regardless it will get done.
> Brent I didnt get your email


 james whats your email i prob sent it to the wrong guy ha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Well im starting to think you did get screwed.
> 
> My rear one went one and lined up perfect. ( No crash bar)
> 
> ...


 you also have to remember the shop im at and my preferences i have to have the crash bars on they wont let it leave or finish it without them they are very by the book. and plus i dont plan on dying in my car.....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> james whats your email i prob sent it to the wrong guy ha


 [email protected]


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

sent


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> sent


 They were in my spam lol. Looks goooooooooood. I hope you dont mind the teaser so you can say you had the first painted kit in America


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

SH!ts broke!!!! FIX IT!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Fix the pic james!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can see it lol. Cant you? :laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Unsubscribe..


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Unsubscribe..


 x2 about time :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

paintwork looks amazing. :beer:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Yep, it looks super clean. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

How much have you thrown at this project to this point? :facepalm: 

I hope it turns out the way you want and are completely satisfied and happy... What us car guys and gals go through sometimes... :screwy: 

:laugh::beer:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> How much have you thrown at this project to this point? :facepalm:
> 
> I hope it turns out the way you want and are completely satisfied and happy... What us car guys and gals go through sometimes... :screwy:
> 
> :laugh::beer:


 1100 for the kit 3800 and more to come with the grill installation.....yeah if i woulda known it was going to be 4k to get it to look like this i woulda said **** it haha but the **** we go through is right! till its all said and done im going to have over 5k into this stupid bodykit :banghead:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> paintwork looks amazing. :beer:





chads said:


> Yep, it looks super clean. Can't wait to see the finished product.


 thanks guys :thumbup: it looks amazing in person i actually am afraid its going to make all the little imperfections on the rest of the body stand out :banghead: hopefully i can get the pdr done before waterfest.....looking like i wont have enough money to get new wheels by waterfest....so please if you see me dont knock me i know and i plan on changing the wheels and getting the rest of the dents popped haha but i will have the custom 3 inch turbo back exhaust on :thumbup: ill be broke as **** but it will be worth it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It'll be worth it.....when its finished:facepalm::thumbup:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Hows this build going?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Hows this build going?


waiting on the *ucking crash bar .....supposedly they sent it out two weeks ago....so i yet again had to threaten and harass them and get on ebay .....and they finally send me a tracking number this morning.....dhl says they only picked it up from regula the 6th.....seriously they suck big fat ****ing ****.....never again will i deal with them .....they have the whole car done just waiting on the damn crash bar from these ****s :banghead::thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Well! the front crash bar dose worked! because they did get mine on with it. The one from regula.

Not the stock one, the rear stock one works.

Had to make brackets in front + rear cause it was flimsey but other then that the bumpers are going to be painted today and hopefully it be done by Friday.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Well! the front crash bar dose worked! because they did get mine on with it. The one from regula.
> 
> Not the stock one, the rear stock one works.
> 
> Had to make brackets in front + rear cause it was flimsey but other then that the bumpers are going to be painted today and hopefully it be done by Friday.


yeah already knew haha and yeah my stock rear one got messed up when some asian lady rearended me :facepalm:you should get pics up if you do! i just wish the damn crash bar would get here already....****ers


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I got pics up in the other thread! check it out!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So did you get the side and rear on ?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> So did you get the side and rear on ?


the shop has it on waiting for the front crash bar ...so yeah haha everythings good to go just waiting on it....and id go and take pictures but someone stole my cell about 3 weeks ago soooo im ****ed


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't worry they didn't adjust my coilovers yet the wheel gap won't be that bad when I pick it up


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

body work and paint looks good!! now what and when on the wheel front??? That seems to be the weakest link now:beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> body work and paint looks good!! ...:beer:



+1.:thumbup:

cheers


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks good! :thumbup:

You cutting the exhaust holes?

And drilling the lic plate bracket?

Quick question are they not sticking the wheel liner in?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't drill into that virgin bumper! Find some strong magnets and glue them to the back side of the bumper. You can put a smooth fabric like felt on the back of your plate so you don't scratch the paint. You'll be able to run a normal plate or a euro plate whenever you want without drilling holes in it or scratching it.

I wouldn't cut exhaust holes either. It looks very clean without them. A 3" dump would be the best option IMO.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Morio said:


> body work and paint looks good!! now what and when on the wheel front??? That seems to be the weakest link now:beer:


After I pick her up I'm going to test fit a bunch of different wheels and sizes

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Looks good! :thumbup:
> 
> You cutting the exhaust holes?
> 
> ...


Thanks .....not sure what I'm going to have them do yet and I have an appt for July 12th to get my turbo back exhaust done and where I want the pipes to come out will look great in my opinion but I am considering dumping them .....wheel liners will be in 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

**** it. Man up and run euro plated only. When you get pulled over talk in German and broken English lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pic doesn't load?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Working for everyone else

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

When is it photo shoot time?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

When I get home from this ****ty state 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

working now. Although I'm still not a fan of the kit, it looks like the shop did a great shop fitting and painting


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks I appreciative it

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> When I get home from this ****ty state
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Let's have a party consisting of beer and lots if naked women!


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks great, it doesn't look as HUGE with the lower part painted black like that.

I wish they had done a better job matching the crease here though...









It is a pretty hard crease there OEM, and theirs is more rounded. Maybe it looks better in person though


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

mbaron said:


> Looks great, it doesn't look as HUGE with the lower part painted black like that.
> 
> I wish they had done a better job matching the crease here though...
> 
> ...


Yeah the body shop did a hell of a job lining it up but regula could have did a little bit better of a design but we had to work with what they gave us

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Let's have a party consisting of beer and lots if naked women!


X2

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

320hpBlackTT said:


> After I pick her up I'm going to test fit a bunch of different wheels and sizes
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



hmmmm can't wait to see!!:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Yeah the body shop did a hell of a job lining it up but regula could have did a little bit better of a design but we had to work with what they gave us
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Kind of make you think, "what the hell was Regula thinking?" Regardless, if your happy that's the only thing that is important.

I'm sure once the package is complete you'll be as happy as I am with my new "body." :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Now, where's the line for the :beer:?

cheers.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Kind of make you think, "what the hell was Regula thinking?" Regardless, if your happy that's the only thing that is important.
> 
> I'm sure once the package is complete you'll be as happy as I am with my new "body." :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


Hahaha exactly and I will be.....so what body do you have and I have tons of beer at my place 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Hahaha exactly and I will be.....so what body do you have and I have tons of beer at my place
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5334874-Back-home-hail-damage-repair-Votex-on!!

Came home ^^^^yesterday: 4 piece Audi-Votex kit, despoiled, phone antenna delete, hail damage repaired.

Tons o beer ready for bottling:>>>>>

5 gallons czech pils.










5 gallons oatmeal stout.










cheers.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5334874-Back-home-hail-damage-repair-Votex-on!!
> 
> Came home ^^^^yesterday: 4 piece Audi-Votex kit, despoiled, phone antenna delete, hail damage repaired.
> 
> ...


Very nice and is kill for some of that!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5334874-Back-home-hail-damage-repair-Votex-on!!
> 
> Came home ^^^^yesterday: 4 piece Audi-Votex kit, despoiled, phone antenna delete, hail damage repaired.
> 
> ...


So how will you transport that all in the TT to PA for the party?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> So how will you transport that all in the TT to PA for the party?


I have the coupe. Each fits nicely in the rear seats (and you thought they were useless). ;-)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> I have the coupe. Each fits nicely in the rear seats (and you thought they were useless). ;-)


They were secretly designed for keg transport. Good job Audi. Those Germans are so clever haha.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Pics of the fully body kit and my car in my thread posted now.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I hear Someone got a little special present for his car today


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I hear Someone got a little special present for his car today


Sure did......room mate is dropping of the crash bar at the shop tomorrow and I'm picking it up as soon as I get home from Iowa

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Sure did......room mate is dropping of the crash bar at the shop tomorrow and I'm picking it up as soon as I get home from The worst state aka bumble**** I need to get home and have a photoshoot and go to car meets naked drunk girl parties.
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


 I'm assuming this is what you meant


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ahh Iowa, or as my uncle puts is all thats there is corn and livestock..


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm assuming this is what you meant


Lol X2

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> ahh Iowa, or as my uncle puts is all thats there is corn and livestock..


So true 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

annnnd then?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BrandonSS said:


> annnnd then?


Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Coming home tomorrow getting the car Monday she's done......will finally have pics 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Coming home tomorrow getting the car Monday she's done......will finally have pics
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Coming home tomorrow getting the car Monday she's done......will finally have pics
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


hurry up!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Brent are you flying into philadelphia int? Or do you get a secret special army airport? Or do you just parachute into your back yard? Anyway I want pics by tonight!!!!!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Brent are you flying into philadelphia int? Or do you get a secret special army airport? Or do you just parachute into your back yard? Anyway I want pics by tonight!!!!!


Harrisburg intl and we don't go through the airport we just drive onto the runway its pretty sweet we do it both ways 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Harrisburg intl and we don't go through the airport we just drive onto the runway its pretty sweet we do it both ways
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Word. That sounds like the ****!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Waiting for me to pick her up Monday


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks good!! Make sure you take some better pics monday!

I think the matte black looks better then the Gloss black on the bumper. this my opinion.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

hmmmm i dont know if i like it.

Sorry, at least you like it. Thats what counts!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> hmmmm i dont know if i like it.
> 
> Sorry, at least you like it. Thats what counts!


How could you even tell? Lol. Need better pics to be able to make a call.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> How could you even tell? Lol. Need better pics to be able to make a call.


X2

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Looks good!! Make sure you take some better pics monday!
> 
> I think the matte black looks better then the Gloss black on the bumper. this my opinion.


Imo the gloss really sets it off and doesn't make the grills blend into the bumper I think the matte would make it look ghetto 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think it looks ghetto! 

But when you do get it back tomorrow please take pictures and upload them!

I SHOULD have mine here tommorow or Tuesday for pictures. Then we can compare finally opcorn:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> How could you even tell? Lol. Need better pics to be able to make a call.


I don't like the way the bumper looks. Everyone has different tsated.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Imo the gloss really sets it off and doesn't make the grills blend into the bumper I think the matte would make it look ghetto
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I would agree. When are you free for pictures? I should have my wheels on wednesday and we can do pics Saturday before the gtg


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I would agree. When are you free for pictures? I should have my wheels on wednesday and we can do pics Saturday before the gtg


so i found some blemishes....go figure  only because im anal haha you cant even notice them unless your eyes on top of it literally lololol scanned the car for an hour before i paid they forgot to do one or two stupid requests i had asked like the rings on the front but im glad they didnt im picking up a new set at the dealer today they also didnt put the side moldings in the doors because i had them hidden in the trunk haha the wheels dont look nearly as terrible as i thought but still disgusted....i might show at waterfest idk im torn because its not done because i dont have the wheels yet but i think 19s would be perfect because 18s make it sit to low with the wheel gap where i want it ...(cant even get in my damn driveway) at the shop now having them re adjust the front because i dont want to have it somehow fall off the jack at my house and **** up my skirts lol plus they are doing anything i want right now for free so might as well take advantage of it....drove it for 30 mins and already got compliments out the butt but im not sure how i feel yet....i guess it will grow on me :thumbup: oh and im posting pics now :beer:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

HA!!! beat james to the first post 
Looks great, the body shop did a real good job fitting the kit. Now just get some DEEP dish wheels and your set. :thumbup:

ohh and put the rings on for the grill. theres just to much black there.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like they did a great job matching the paint, Congrats on all of it.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> HA!!! beat james to the first post
> Looks great, the body shop did a real good job fitting the kit. Now just get some DEEP dish wheels and your set. :thumbup:
> 
> ohh and put the rings on for the grill. theres just to much black there.


driving to the dealer to pick out what size rings i want haha cant put used rings on a 5k addition hahaha :thumbup: x2 to the deep dish! i think im going to do 19's


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

mbaron said:


> Looks like they did a great job matching the paint, Congrats on all of it.


Thanks! yeah they really did an awesome job :beer:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

james i need your spacers for the rear so desperately if im going to have the balls to attempt to show it with winter wheels


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya 19's are the only real way to go and still be able to drive the car in "PA". You should look at TSW wheels they look good and are nicly priced


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Ya 19's are the only real way to go and still be able to drive the car in "PA". You should look at TSW wheels they look good and are nicly priced


yeah ive been all over the damn place hahaha i might go somewhere and test fit some and see what i like the best


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Congrats. Sounds like your happy, which is key. Just a wee bit too much in-your-face for me (but that's why I went Votex ).

+1 to deep dish: recommend a simple/classic 5-star or BBS style mesh. You don't need any more in-your-face.

+1000 to front rings. Really need to break up that black a tad.

I'd of recommended despoiling (like mine), but not now...that ass is big/smooth enough already that despoiled would just truely be over the top.


Congrats again.

cheers.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Congrats. Sounds like your happy, which is key. Just a wee bit too much in-your-face for me (but that's why I went Votex ).
> 
> +1 to deep dish: recommend a simple/classic 5-star or BBS style mesh. You don't need any more in-your-face.
> 
> ...


i can not say thank you and x1000000000000 enough those are my thoughts exactly and cannot be better said :thumbup: :wave:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

need some opinions though would any one be ballsy enough to try and show at waterfest with these ugly turd wheels?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i'm on the fence until I see the car on a proper set of wheels and stance...

you're gonna have to go pretty low offset and flush the wheels all around for it to look proper...

19s and rid yourself of that wheel gap :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

trixx said:


> i'm on the fence until I see the car on a proper set of wheels and stance...
> 
> you're gonna have to go pretty low offset and flush the wheels all around for it to look proper...
> 
> 19s and rid yourself of that wheel gap :thumbup:


yeah the stance is all screwed up actually getting her raised in the front right now so i can put her in the garage and 19's should look good it will be interesting when its complete as you are im also on the fence haha :wave:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> need some opinions though would any one be ballsy enough to try and show at waterfest with these ugly turd wheels?



Aaaaaa, no!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Aaaaaa, no!


hahahahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

All that money on a gorgeous looking car and you leave the orange reflectors in the headlights??? :laugh:

Seriously, car looks amazing and will look even better with proper rims/stance.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

country1911 said:


> All that money on a gorgeous looking car and you leave the orange reflectors in the headlights??? :laugh:
> hahahaha yeah i know
> Seriously, car looks amazing and will look even better with proper rims/stance.


thanks!


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I would say at this point that it has the potential to look awesome. I agree that the rings need to go back on the front to break up the slab of black and try putting your plate on too 

Wheels and stance correction are now the key and I would not be brave enough to show it as it is currently 

Fair play for trying something different and having the balls to spend what you have on it 

I can't wait to see it once you have re-wheeled it.

Charlie


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

CharlieTT said:


> I would say at this point that it has the potential to look awesome. I agree that the rings need to go back on the front to break up the slab of black and try putting your plate on too
> 
> Wheels and stance correction are now the key and I would not be brave enough to show it as it is currently
> 
> ...


Agree with everything but the plate haha but yes just have to hunt rings down stopped at the dealer and they don't stock TT rings and they cost almost 80 which is ****ed up so I might just re use my old ones 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

ebay is full of cheap plastic Audi rings from China


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

mbaron said:


> ebay is full of cheap plastic Audi rings from China


Sadly I want the orginal size and real Audi rings not some cheap **** lol 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

IMO, from the pics, it looks like you got a good quality bodyshop:thumbup: kit fitment looks right and paint looks great!

I am not a fan of bodykits, but I think with proper wheels and fitment it will look incredible.... you may want to look into air ride so you can really pull off the stance with this kit..:thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Morio said:


> IMO, from the pics, it looks like you got a good quality bodyshop:thumbup: kit fitment looks right and paint looks great!
> 
> I am not a fan of bodykits, but I think with proper wheels and fitment it will look incredible.... you may want to look into air ride so you can really pull off the stance with this kit..:thumbup:


Thanks man I really appreciative it yeah I'm already looking haha someone is going to get a hell of a deal on coil overs when I take these off 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Thanks man I really appreciative it yeah I'm already looking haha someone is going to get a hell of a deal on coil overs when I take these off
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Wait a sec. You never told me you were getting air. Wtf I feel left out. Lucky for you our local group is a bunch of air ride experts lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wait a sec. You never told me you were getting air. Wtf I feel left out. Lucky for you our local group is a bunch of air ride experts lol


I made the decision yesterday but its going to be something I do over the winter but she's going to be insane when she's done I've decided I'm keeping her and never selling

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wait a sec. You never told me you were getting air. Wtf I feel left out. Lucky for you our local group is a bunch of air ride experts lol


I'm already in it for 20k

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I'm already in it for 20k
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


LOL, you could of had a Civic.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL, you could of had a Civic.


I could have had my stingray paid off 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tt>corvette


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Tt>corvette


Lol sadly its not haha the Vette is gorgeous for reeeeals 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Lol sadly its not haha the Vette is gorgeous for reeeeals
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


What year stingray? The fist body style? If not then I stand behind my statement.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> What year stingray? The fist body style? If not then I stand behind my statement.


1970 L46 engine package white with red interior side pipes and ttops 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> 1970 L46 engine package white with red interior side pipes and ttops
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Meh late 60's are the only ones I truly like. 70's are ok, but the lines on the early stingrays are pure sex


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Meh late 60's are the only ones I truly like. 70's are ok, but the lines on the early stingrays are pure sex


Well if your refering to the 68-69 the 70 is identical minus the side grills which are mesh pattern still Chrome bumpers and all the other goodies .....its before they went to no Chrome and ugly ass wide open side vents and the slanted rear 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Honestly I'm not a huge fan of early 60 vettes they are cool but I'm way more into the styling of mine.....probably partly because I grew up with it lol the whole reason I got into cars 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Well if your refering to the 68-69 the 70 is identical minus the side grills which are mesh pattern still Chrome bumpers and all the other goodies .....its before they went to no Chrome and ugly ass wide open side vents and the slanted rear
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


BTW 70's are not ok haha with the exception of the first year or two the rest of the decade was a disgusting epic fail 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> BTW 70's are not ok haha with the exception of the first year or two the rest of the decade was a disgusting epic fail
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Can we at least agree that the c4 and 5 were both fails?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Can we at least agree that the c4 and 5 were both fails?


Epically 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Just had a guy I work with literally ask me what did I get done he doesn't see a difference....he's not joking hahahahaha thought I had to share that haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Just had a guy I work with literally ask me what did I get done he doesn't see a difference....he's not joking hahahahaha thought I had to share that haha
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


He prolly drives a camry too.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> He prolly drives a camry too.


Haha close enough....a Chrysler aspen a burban and a truck haha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> He prolly drives a camry too.


Oh the commoners :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh the commoners :laugh:


I'm gonna out lambo badging on it XD HAHAHAHAHA 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I'm gonna out lambo badging on it XD HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Find one of those new fiats and steal the badges off of it. Or better yet find a sedan that was never a coupe and steal those badges lol


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Just had a guy I work with literally ask me what did I get done he doesn't see a difference....he's not joking hahahahaha thought I had to share that haha


I see this as a huge complement to your body shop that you can put this drastic of a body kit on and others think it came from the factory this way.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

audiguy01 said:


> I see this as a huge complement to your body shop that you can put this drastic of a body kit on and others think it came from the factory this way.


Very true if it wasn't for the cracks I found when I picked it up I'd be more than willing to complimented then as well....let's see how they do round 2 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

AbdullaJ said:


> How much does it cost ??


Does what cost

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

One dollar to look at it. Two dollars to touch it. :laugh:Three dollars to watch me touch it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> One dollar to look at it. Two dollars to touch it. :laugh:Three dollars to watch me touch it.


Will 5 get me a personal "session"?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ohh WOW, shouldn't you guy be pming each other at about this point


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> Ohh WOW, shouldn't you guy be pming each other at about this point


The car can't pm silly


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> The car can't pm silly


XD

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

320, 

I can only say wow! I'll tell you what, the fact that u have gone to the extents that u have gone to get this done right says a lot! in my book that is a great car already! Nice work from the shop to mak it all fit!

Now reality check:

- Agreed on the 19's...they are the only way you'll pull off the big profile the car has now. Also agree on the need for simple wheels to offset the unique bodykit.
- Clean those headlight lenses a bit...
- Get a friend that's into photography to take a few pro-like pics of the car...
- Kick back and enjoy!

Nice car bro!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> 320,
> 
> I can only say wow! I'll tell you what, the fact that u have gone to the extents that u have gone to get this done right says a lot! in my book that is a great car already! Nice work from the shop to mak it all fit!
> 
> ...


Thanks man I really appreciate it I have a friend who's a fetish model who actually goes to different countries to model who is willing to do a shoot with the car for free  and when I first got it I wasn't sure if I liked it but after driving it around twice and having people snap their necks and people crowd me at gas stations I can honestly say I love it 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate it I have a friend who's a fetish model who actually goes to different countries to model who is willing to do a shoot with the car for free  and when I first got it I wasn't sure if I liked it but after driving it around twice and having people snap their necks and people crowd me at gas stations I can honestly say I love it
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


When is she coming to visit? We need to set up a shoot date


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> When is she coming to visit? We need to set up a shoot date


Did he say it was a she??? It may be a dude, but personally I can't see the appeal of a bloke in a gimp suit and plastic gag ball in his mouth draped over the bonnet having much appeal, so it probably is a pretty fair assumption 

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Did he say it was a she??? It may be a dude, but personally I can't see the appeal of a bloke in a gimp suit and plastic gag ball in his mouth draped over the bonnet having much appeal, so it probably is a pretty fair assumption
> 
> Charlie


LOL Nice Charlie :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> Did he say it was a she??? It may be a dude, but personally I can't see the appeal of a bloke in a gimp suit and plastic gag ball in his mouth draped over the bonnet having much appeal, so it probably is a pretty fair assumption
> 
> Charlie


My nose stings. I just laughed that last gulp of water all over my monitor:laugh:. I know its a girl because I've seen pictures. Trust me, you will want to see these......if I can post them on here without getting banned that is:thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> My nose stings. I just laughed that last gulp of water all over my monitor:laugh:. I know its a girl because I've seen pictures. Trust me, you will want to see these......if I can post them on here without getting banned that is:thumbup:


Hahahahahahahahaha 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Custom 3 inch turbo back stainless steel mandrel bent high flow cat and magnaflow muffler and UNI stage 2 Flash ......$596.....:laugh::beer::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Everything looked amazing. I should have taken a pic last night with my camera. I now know where I'm getting my exhaust done!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Everything looked amazing. I should have taken a pic last night with my camera. I now know where I'm getting my exhaust done!


You sure about that? Those welds look pretty gnarly.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> You sure about that? Those welds look pretty gnarly.


 It's blurry in that pic. In person they look much better.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm thinking rotiform sjc's after some intense searching 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

nice job man. I just stumbled upon this thread cause i'm not here much anymore, but I have the front bumper (only) from the first kit. 
Came the same way your did,,,undamaged thankfully, but no crash bar in site. Had to ask the guy to send it again, and took over a month to arrive. and being that I have an FMIC, i still can't use his crappy crashbar. 
but anyway, looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> nice job man. I just stumbled upon this thread cause i'm not here much anymore, but I have the front bumper (only) from the first kit.
> Came the same way your did,,,undamaged thankfully, but no crash bar in site. Had to ask the guy to send it again, and took over a month to arrive. and being that I have an FMIC, i still can't use his crappy crashbar.
> but anyway, looks good. :thumbup:


 Sorry to hear that man yeah they aren't easy to deal with and thanks it will look a million times better after air ride and the rotis

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I saw your ad in the classifieds. What happened?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

MKllllvr28 said:


> I saw your ad in the classifieds. What happened?


In an almost completely flat parking lot my ebrake failed while I was inside working on tanks :facepalm: talk about the worst feeling in the world.....cleaning lady comes running in yelling someone's car just went over a cliff ........


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> In an almost completely flat parking lot my ebrake failed while I was inside working on tanks :facepalm: talk about the worst feeling in the world.....cleaning lady comes running in yelling someone's car just went over a cliff ........


And the car died. Well at least cosmetically.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> And the car died. Well at least cosmetically.


Honestly its not even that bad ....thought there woulda been a lot more damage


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Honestly its not even that bad ....thought there woulda been a lot more damage


Well the kit took all the force


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> In an almost completely flat parking lot my ebrake failed while I was inside working on tanks :facepalm: talk about the worst feeling in the world.....cleaning lady comes running in yelling someone's car just went over a cliff ........


Awwww.... No way..?:facepalm:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well the kit took all the force


Thank god for the panzar plate or the rocks and stumps I was on would have destroyed the oil pan for sure


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

Wait, wait, after all that work, which looks amazing, it put itself in a ditch? That really sucks, sorry to hear that, I have been following this thread for a while.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry man. That sucks.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

VTFuturaYellowGTi said:


> Wait, wait, after all that work, which looks amazing, it put itself in a ditch? That really sucks, sorry to hear that, I have been following this thread for a while.


Apparently the car didn't feel the same way about how it looked ....yeah **** sucks but it could have been much much worse


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Apparently the car didn't feel the same way about how it looked ....yeah **** sucks but it could have been much much worse


It could have attempted suicide by fire! That would have been worse.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

are you filing an insurance claim?:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> are you filing an insurance claim?:sly:


I sure as hell would.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Apparently the car didn't feel the same way about how it looked ....yeah **** sucks but it could have been much much worse


I agree with the car!!! Hopefully you can put her back to normal...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Thats why you should leave in 1st or any other gear when parked...
Damn sorry!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Used my turbo timer .....


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> I sure as hell would.


kind of screams fraud


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> kind of screams fraud


How so?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ask your insurance company and see what they think. anytime you JUST did something and it breaks/gets stolen, or damaged, they like assume you are full of ****.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you tell the insurance company before this that you had dumped $5k into it? In my insurance paperwork there is a section for mods and stuff like that.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mbaron said:


> Did you tell the insurance company before this that you had dumped $5k into it? In my insurance paperwork there is a section for mods and stuff like that.


Mine asked too, but as long as I have the receipts they said I was alright:thumbup:
And yeah it may seem fishy, but why dump 5g's for nothing?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Mine asked too, but as long as I have the receipts they said I was alright:thumbup:
> And yeah it may seem fishy, but why dump 5g's for nothing?


Insurance companies won't cover mods unless it's in the policy, which means you have to either inform them when you've modded the car so they can increase your coverage, or if your policy has a "Stated Value" clause that allows you to tell the insurance company what the value of the car is, and they will replace everything up to that value or the total value of the parts with receipts to prove it, but only to which ever total is lower. 

In this case, it doesn't sound like the mods were insured, and it's 100% his fault, since his e-brake failed. I'd have a very hard time believing the insurance company will be paying out to fix this. Also, labor isn't covered under any insurance policy. They will cover the cost of the parts, and that's it. So good luck getting anything more than the price of the bumper back.

I've had enough experience dealing with insurance companies and modded cars to know how they operate when it comes to modded cars. I got incredibly lucky with my Jetta because it wasn't insured for the mods, but because I wasn't at fault, they didn't question anything. I won't make that mistake again with my TT, so as long as it's modded, I will have extra coverage.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah when my Jetta was totaled It wasn't my fault, so maybe thats why they said that.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

If you get the car appraised they should cover the appraisal value too fyi :beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> If you get the car appraised they should cover the appraisal value too fyi :beer:


They will if you are paying to cover the appraised value. Not all insurance companies will insure modified cars, and the ones that do, typically charge you an additional premium to cover the added value. I have Progressive, which allows you to insure the "Stated Value" as I explained in a previous post. State Farm, as well as Haggerty Insurance, have options for modified cars which require an appraisal, but its insanely expensive to for these plans. They are typically for rare, classic, or extremely modded cars with $20k or more in mods.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm pretty positive they aren't going to cover anything since I added the additional coverages and sent pictures of everything hours before it went off the cliff and that screams fraud in itself which is just my luck so I've come to terms I'm going to just buy stock bumpers and skirts and get the rad support and do it all myself ......my insurance company starts all policies the day after you call so I wasn't covered at the time of the accident so I already know what they are going to say when they call me back and I'm ok with it .......I can now decorate my bar walls with a $5k body kit


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The most expensive wall decorations ever


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> The most expensive wall decorations ever


:banghead: at least I have use for them


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Bloody hell dude, so sorry to read this after everything that went into achieving it :facepalm:

Charlie


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

CharlieTT said:


> Bloody hell dude, so sorry to read this after everything that went into achieving it :facepalm:
> 
> Charlie


Who knows maybe ill come across a friend who's good with fiberglass haha I'm thinking I might paint the TT myself soon not sure though lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

How about some before and after pics to show the damage?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Pics make babyjeebus cry.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The side skirts look ok. Just sell them to cable kid and get his stock ones


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

^lol

This sucks dude. I dont think Ill ever use my e-brake again


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

The one skirt got a crack in it the others perfect....you know what someone pm him I would do that.....


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear. that totally sucks.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i love the "any questions about this vehicle call #########"

picks up cell and calls:
Q:" Yeah um, why is your car face down in a ditch?"


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> ^lol
> 
> This sucks dude. I dont think Ill ever use my e-brake again


I'm not trying to start anything, obviously this was a horrible incident, but I thought of you when I read the ebrake part. If it was left in gear, which you don't do, this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol I thought the same thing..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> i love the "any questions about this vehicle call #########"
> 
> picks up cell and calls:
> Q:" Yeah um, why is your car face down in a ditch?"


I'm sorry hahahahaha. That would have been hilarious


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm sorry hahahahaha. That would have been hilarious


Lol the mps actually called and said they just wanted to make sure no one was killing them self in the woods or anyone was dying in the woods ......love their humor ......


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

20v master said:


> I'm not trying to start anything, obviously this was a horrible incident, but I thought of you when I read the ebrake part. If it was left in gear, which you don't do, this wouldn't have happened.


Yeah for some reason I cringe everytime I do it in the TT because of stress on the trans but I was just used to yanking the brake and I wasn't on an incline.......on inclines I always do


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I always, always, always, ALWAYS, *ALWAYS* use my ebrake.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Yeah for some reason I cringe everytime I do it in the TT because of stress on the trans but I was just used to yanking the brake and I wasn't on an incline.......on inclines I always do


I used the brake just not in gear


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Damn you should of just airr'd out... My ish don't go anywhere :laugh::wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I always, always, always, ALWAYS, *ALWAYS* use my ebrake.


And I also always always always leave it in gear too. You're not doing any damage of any sorts, unless you are warranty and don't take it out of gear when you let the clutch out after starting.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Putting a thick board, or a chock block, or an old shoe, or anything under a tire would have prevented this also.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

mbaron said:


> Putting a thick board, or a chock block, or an old shoe, or anything under a tire would have prevented this also.


So would have never getting out of the car :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> Damn you should of just airr'd out... My ish don't go anywhere :laugh::wave:


air>harley. told ya


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> air>harley. told ya


Lol I'm so glad I didn't get air now I can use my coils again


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

oh btw i say no to the camaro


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

You could always leave it in your front yard and grow some plants out of it. Guess it depends what state you live in.... NASCAR!!!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> oh btw i say no to the camaro


I'm not buying it to drive around and baby hahaha I'm buying it to flip and make 2-5 k lol for what I'm buying it for I'd be a retard not too


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> You could always leave it in your front yard and grow some plants out of it. Guess it depends what state you live in.... NASCAR!!!


Actually I've always wanted a racecar bed and now I have the perfect set up!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Do it! opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Money money money!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

At least your build thread is complete..:laugh:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

320hpBlackTT said:


>


DAM that SUCKS srry for your loss


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> DAM that SUCKS srry for your loss


Yeah well it coulda been worse just got to figure out which route I want to go now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Yeah well it coulda been worse just got to figure out which route I want to go now


No body panels....air ride.....


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> No body panels....air ride.....


Maybe completely stock and paint it all orange :laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

First one to crash the Regula bodykit?:laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> First one to crash the Regula bodykit?:laugh:


Sure am!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Sure am!


First one to have it in America and first one to crash it in the world! 
Papaya


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> First one to have it in America and first one to crash it in the world!
> Papaya


Oh yeah the pieces are totally worth more now :laugh: I may just rig it all up and cruise around .....cracks add character Lmfao


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Oh yeah the pieces are totally worth more now :laugh: I may just rig it all up and cruise around .....cracks add character Lmfao


Haha omg


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

You're still doing that photo shoot, right?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ttwsm said:


> You're still doing that photo shoot, right?


My lens may break because of its disfiguredness


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

ttwsm said:


> You're still doing that photo shoot, right?


Yes I'm going to call it the urban look ....I'm gonna put it on blocks and take the skirts and bumpers off


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

It doesn't look that bad considering  the back looks intact as do the sides, can you not rescue the front bumper?

Charlie


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

CharlieTT said:


> It doesn't look that bad considering  the back looks intact as do the sides, can you not rescue the front bumper?
> 
> Charlie


Well the back got cracked in the middle at the bottom and the drivers side now has a crack and the front bumper has a crack in the one hole and all the mounting points got cracked and as it git ripped off .....if I knew fiberglass I'd be able to fix it and just have them repaint it but I don't so I'm just going to hold on to it for a while and throw some stock ones back on


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Well the back got cracked in the middle at the bottom and the drivers side now has a crack and the front bumper has a crack in the one hole and all the mounting points got cracked and as it git ripped off .....if I knew fiberglass I'd be able to fix it and just have them repaint it but I don't so I'm just going to hold on to it for a while and throw some stock ones back on


Then it will reappear magically fixed ?!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Then it will reappear magically fixed ?!


Isn't that how things work? You just dig a hole throw everything in it, then heavily sprinkle money on top and over time it reappears fixed lol


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

You should ask Cablekid if you can borrow his asian modle friend for a photo shoot...


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

G'D60 said:


> You should ask Cablekid if you can borrow his asian modle friend for a photo shoot...


I actually pmd him he won't respond


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I actually pmd him he won't respond


I think he hates us all.....no lie


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I think he hates us all.....no lie


I can't imagine why.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> I can't imagine why.


Me neither:laugh:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

i Been away! Trying to PM him but message full! Get at me!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

He just got state active duty.....hurricane clean up


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ya i got ahold of him on his phone!

Thanks!


----------



## mineTT (Sep 11, 2011)

WOW... got to say this has got to be one of the most entertaining threads to read threw that I've seen on this forums. Sorry to hear about your car. If it helps I recently had a similar run in with my 1 year old VW Jetta that got totaled by a bad 18 wheeler driver. APR intake and AWE exhaust sitting in the garage ready to go on a car that doesn't exist...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mineTT said:


> WOW... got to say this has got to be one of the most entertaining threads to read threw that I've seen on this forums.


Thats an understatement. This thread has all the bad thread characteristics, yet is a total win:laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thats an understatement. This thread has all the bad thread characteristics, yet is a total win:laugh:


I should change it to first one with regula tuning body kit to be destroyed and repaired


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I should change it to first one with regula tuning body kit to be destroyed and repaired


Like that kids show on TV: Build Destroy Build.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Like that kids show on TV: Build Destroy Build.


Lmfao haha I think the most embarrassing part about this is it happened while I was at drill and it was a 3 day drill. Of course it happened on Friday so everyone that works on post and all the technicians got to see.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Lmfao haha I think the most embarrassing part about this is it happened while I was at drill and it was a 3 day drill. Of course it happened on Friday so everyone that works on post and all the technicians got to see.


on post...I'm sure you got at least one "Hooah."


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Q:Regula Tuning New Bodykit.....am I the first to have????
A: Maybe but at least you know your the first to wreck one  JK


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> on post...I'm sure you got at least one "Hooah."


There was one to many hooahs lmao not to mention pictures all over the state ....I was showing my dad two weeks later at a restaurant an hour and a half from my house and the waitress taps me on the shoulder, asks if its my car, then informs me that some kid in line at an amusement park 2 hours away from there was showing everyone pictures.....:facepalm: apparently everyone from all over the base drove by to snap photos .......if it wasn't for my insurance company covering it I wouldn't be laughing at it haha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> Q:Regula Tuning New Bodykit.....am I the first to have????
> A: Maybe but at least you know your the first to wreck one  JK


No no no I'm the first one with the regula extreme off road version


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

320hpBlackTT said:


> No no no I'm the first one with the regula extreme off road version


sweet


----------



## WRH (May 30, 2012)

*Installing the same Regula front on audi TT Quattro Coupe*

Your comments on the install of the Regula bumper cover is just what I was looking for. 

We just acquired a 2001 TT Quattro Coupe (front end damage) AND a Regula Tuning bumper cover for it. The cover did not come with any install instructions (purchased from a guy that had it shipped from Germany) so am looking for any install photos so we can see how this thing goes together. It did come with the mess and what appears to be an aluminum channel to replace the existing rebar but not sure. Have looked at how to fit the cover over the rebar but it doesn't fit on. Am I missing something? 

This is a project car my 17 year son and I have picked up and any assistant would be greatly appreciated. 

WRH


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It was done by a local shop. Did not fit well. Lots of brackets were made. You need the whole kit as the bumper hangs down too low and looks horrible. What pics are on here all all the pics of the instal


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

holy flash backs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> holy flash backs


 I miss cablekid. I may bump one of his threads later today


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I miss cablekid. I may bump one of his threads later today


 that would be epic! did his car blow up or did that fe-male model jack his ride


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> I miss cablekid.


 We all do, cablekid was quite an entertainer! I really thought Chuckmeister was going to keep his spirit alive but he's been letting me down lately. opcorn: for bumping one of his epic threads.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

WRH said:


> Your comments on the install of the Regula bumper cover is just what I was looking for.
> 
> We just acquired a 2001 TT Quattro Coupe (front end damage) AND a Regula Tuning bumper cover for it. The cover did not come with any install instructions (purchased from a guy that had it shipped from Germany) so am looking for any install photos so we can see how this thing goes together. It did come with the mess and what appears to be an aluminum channel to replace the existing rebar but not sure. Have looked at how to fit the cover over the rebar but it doesn't fit on. Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


 step 1. Burn Regula body kit to save yourself from cursing and spending thousands to get it to fit right. 

step 2. Find used v6 bumper instead so son won't be ridiculed endlessly for running a ricy piece of junk, ill fitting body kit.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

played tt said:


> i miss cablekid. I may bump one of his threads later today :d


 james that is a must do... I really could use some entertainment


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll do it when I get home lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait even better....I'll link all of his threads in the stupid question thread


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I miss cablekid. I may bump one of his threads later today


 I used to have his cell number....I traded him the regula skirts for the stock ones lol......yeah unless you have the whole kit do yourself a favor and buy a normal bumper cover.....and if you have the whole kit do yourself a favor and buy a normal bumper


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Since when do you still come on here lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Since when do you still come on here lol


 Lol since I slowed up enough to use the app Haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Lol since I slowed up enough to use the app Haha


 I use it all the time. Its really not that bad


----------

